# DWC or Hydroton, exhaust and lights



## drynroasty (Jul 31, 2008)

Questions to be answered in this first post:
Q: Does the light type change a plants behavior?
Q: What is the best way to move exhaust air 14 feet thru 3inch duct.

I have a 22" X 21" X 36" (inch) box, a 250W MHalide, a 250 HPS, an 8" round duct booster fan, and a 3 inch exhaust hole to outdoors (stand-pipe for how water heater?). I plan to duct 3" water heater exhaust to box for co2 when fans are off.

I will be attempting a 4-DWC screen grow. I was going to run the MH and the HPS simultaneously during both cycles of veg and bloom, but was told that I should not do so. I was informed that the light type tells the plant what to do. Meaning that if I blast the plant with MH, it will act vegitative and grow. And adversely, if I blast it with HPS, it will act flowery and flower. Is this true? I understand that 12/12 induces the bloom cycle, but does the light type also?

If this theory is true, then..., if I put my plants on 12/12 with MH, will they veg? Adversely, if I give em 16/8 of HPS, will they flower?

I ask this because i was setting up to use both bulbs at the same time for 500w grow power, and building a hood to accommodate them. If I only need one at a time, then finishing my box will be much easier. ANy help would be good.

The 3" exhaust is roughly 14' away (7' up the wall, 90 degree bend, 7' across ceiling to existing hole). I will need to disconnect the 3" duct from flange in ceiling which is connected to how water heater currently, route it to by box (7' across ceiling, 90 bend, 7 ' down wall to box), and then route an exhaust duct from box to the original flange in ceiling where the water heater exhaust duct will come from.

Solutions??????? If you aren't too baked, comment on any good engineering ideas please. If you are too baked, just smile and wait til ya see the nuggs I'm gonna grow, there'll be plenty of time for sillyness then.

I am planning on running two ducts.
1-existing duct from hot water heater to use co2.
2-Exhaust from box flange already in ceiling.

I propose to purchase a 4" squirrel-cage fan/blower or a 4" inline centrifugal (plan to use a speed controller), and place it at the start (grow box end) of the exhaust duct(1), to pull air thru the light hood and send it out the duct attached to ceiling out to the roof. At the same time, I propose to use two 4" pc fans mounted at each end of the other duct(2) running from the water heater when the exhaust fans is off.

What do ya think?


----------



## drynroasty (Jul 31, 2008)

I built a bubbler for just 1 plant to test, and I think I'm sold on the idea. I liked the bubbler...


----------



## caddyluck (Jul 31, 2008)

DWC is okay. I would use the MH for veg and then the MH and HPS for flower. 24 or 18/6 for veg and 12/12 for flower. I have a small DWC that is doing good, check out my grow....


----------



## jointmcfatty (Jul 31, 2008)

You can use both the MH and the HPS at the same time during 12/12 without worry of the plants going back into veg. The MH is better suited for veg and the HPS is better suited for for flowering. The differences in the lights are the range of colors that they display. HPS put more orange red colors, which are better for budding and the MH puts off more blues which is better for veg. You could use just the HPS for veg, but you would see better results with the MH, and u could use the MH for flowering, but the HPS is much better for that. If you used both during flowering, you would have about double the lumens. So why not, unless heat or power are concerns


drynroasty said:


> Questions to be answered in this first post:
> Q: Does the light type change a plants behavior?
> Q: What is the best way to move exhaust air 14 feet thru 3inch duct.
> 
> ...


----------



## drynroasty (Aug 24, 2008)

Should I run both during vegging also? Wouldn't the greater lumens be better for veg too?

I got the heat issue handled by running duct to central AC.


Next question: What strain/genre do you guys/gurls think I should do as my first grow?


----------



## atrumblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I would recomend starting with some bag seeds to get a feel for it, then go with a known strain. I know that you have seeds or know someone with some bag seeds around. That is what I used for my first grow, and my 2nd just so that I had the pratice in, and didnt waste my money on a something I may have killed lol.


----------



## drynroasty (Aug 25, 2008)

I follow what you are saying Atrumblood, thanks for the suggestion.

What I'd like to know is:

Any experience with plant types in enclosed areas that did better than others because of space or other elements? 

Is one strain/type better than another in a box with MH/HPS and an artificial climate zone and irrigation?

Is there a type/strain that is low growing in veg but taller in flower (I heard of something called Low-Rider)?

I grasp that indica and sativas have different height requirements (the area above my screen) for fruit production.


----------



## drynroasty (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is my LHS= Local Hydro Shop horror that is still pending.

It has been 1 week since I sent my meter back and have gotten no word.

I chatted with a lady working at my LHS and bought a Milwaukee TDS, EC, PH tester with probe for a couple bills. After my purchase and before inserting batteries a friend told me he got the same meter/tester for $60 bucks less. I immediately called the shop (the day after my purchase) and told her of what I learned about a better price, and that I truly didn't need the meter at the moment, and asked if she'd refund me since I hadn't used it or inserted batteries. I guess I didn't notice the signs in the store when I made my purchase, but she informed me that all meter sales are final and that there are signs hung in the store. Obviously the answer was "No". I told her that if her sales representative took it back, she'd gain a customer for life. Again, the answer was "No".

I'm not disputing that there are or were signs, I just didn't see them or there was something obstructing them when I was there. The signs are not my real issue here. -but now that I have read what I have typed, I'm beginning to wonder about the shops responsibility to inform the buyer about the return policy because I was not told that my purchase was not returnable at the time of purchasing.

She told me that the same disclaimer is on the receipt, but I also know that legally, when a receipt is given for a cash purchase, the receipt is given after the fact of purchase and does not hold weight in a court case. I used a credit card so that does not apply to me, but take note for yourselves.

My real issue begins when I inserted the batteries and attempted to calibrate my new meter using the 1500 ppm solution that came with the mete (which had some dark liquid dried on the side of the probe when I opened it), and discovered that the TDS and EC functions did not work properly. 

I don't know much about Milwaukee's electronic meters and have only owned a $60 ph meter prior to this purchase, so I read numerous websites to learn how to calibrate the meter.

I calibrated the ph with 7.01 solution and it seemed accurate, but the EC and TDS could not be adjusted to the numbers to the numbers of the calibration solutions. Turning the adjustment knob, the TDS did not get higher than 1270. I cannot remember the highest number for EC, but Brian at Milwaukee Instruments told me it was way off and it needed to be diagnosed.

To make a long story short, Brian told me to call the shop and give them his information, have them call him, and they would figure it out together. I called my LHS and gave them Brian's phone number. At that point all seemed to be going smooth.

When I spoke to Brian at Milwaukee Instruments and he suggested I take the meter to the shop and they use another unit from their store to dianose the problem. Anyhow, I stopped by the shop the next day and they wouldn't help me by even ordering/opening another probe or meter to determine the problem. They told me that it is my problem and that I have to deal with it (Milwaukee) because they didn't want to open the packaging on a new meter to test my meter.

Is that shitty of them, or am I just a sap?

I let her know that I wasn't happy and that she just lost a lifelong customer that has big ideas. She still didn't attempt to help.

So, in the meantime, I've got 3 $15 each babies a friend got that are looking pretty sad, and I have no meter to test their solution, even though I've already spent $60 more then another buddy who has the same meter I Paid $20.00 to ship back to Milwaukee Instruments...

Seriously, give me some feedback because I'm getting angrier by the day as I realize just how much they have inconvenienced me, and have ruined my potential grow. Now I have spent $80.00 more than my buddy on the same meter and still don't have it. It has been 1 week since I sent the meter back and I have seen nor heard a thing form the shop or Milwaukee Instruments.


----------



## drynroasty (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm feeling like somebody now that I have some "Flair"


----------



## drynroasty (Aug 27, 2008)

here are some pics.

I'm still waiting for my meter to be returned to me from Milwaukee. The guys at Milwaukee said they were going to 'Overnight" my meter on the return trip, but they sent if via ground delivery. How shitty is that?

I'm never buying from my LHS again, unless I need something in an emergency. I'd rather wait a day or two for delivery rather than support their business. Their customer service sucks.


----------



## drynroasty (Aug 30, 2008)

Inside of DIY hood rose to 136F with fans running and box was 81F. A bit warm but I will be running the AC through a duct to box.

Awaiting my humidifier to arrive. It has a sensor to keep humidity where I want it, but I will have to figure a setup in box or attached via duct.

I had a Sour Diesel baby but I let her overheat in direct sunlight. I feel terrible about her passing.

Please, take a moment of silence to remember the fallen.


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 12, 2008)

Can anyone help me out with what is happening here? This is my friends first grow and I am not sure.

This is a baby I got 8 days ago and is looking a bit sadly. Temps have been a touch high (mid 80's) and the roots are not thru the grodan cube, but are growing into it from her original root bag (whatever those bags with the growing meduim it came in are named).

I believe I was soaking the roots, so I am letting the thing dry out a bit.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

drynroasty said:


> I plan to duct 3" water heater exhaust to box for co2 when fans are off.
> 
> [...]
> 
> What do ya think?


I think this is a very quick way to kill yourself and any other people in the house. Your water heater is making CO2 _AND_ *CARBON MONOXIDE.* 

*DON'T do this!* 



drynroasty said:


> Can anyone help me out with what is happening here?


Severe overwatering, probably root rot.


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 12, 2008)

here are my sprouts.

I've got my nute temp to a steady 70-72F, and ppm is at 550. Should I reduce PPM's when I see roots coming thru post of sprouts. I hear the 150 PPM is a safe range for new sprouts.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

Are you still planning to duct your water heater exhaust to your grow?


----------



## desertrat (Sep 12, 2008)

you have plenty of light with a mh 250 for vegging and a hps 250 for flowering. each will give you about 6.000 lumens per square ft in your grow area.

only the light cycle (12/12) determines when a normal plant flowers, not the type of light. you can get autoflowering plants that don;t need a light change.

not sure what you;re asking but pics would help for your ventilation question


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Sep 12, 2008)

Brad Delp: Details Emerge About His Tragic Suicide

The parked car was unattended, but to the police who arrived at Brad Delps home on March 9, it was immediately clear that something was amiss.

A dryer vent hose connected to the cars exhaust pipe lay on the ground alongside the vehicle. Inside the garage, a note taped to the house door made the owners intentions explicit:

To whoever finds this I have hopefully committed suicide. Plan B was to asphyxiate myself in my car.

The police had been called to the Boston lead singers home in Atkinson, New Hampshire, by his fiancée, Pamela Sullivan, after shed discovered Delps car with the dryer hose attached. Delp had been depressed for some time, Sullivan told the police, feeling emotional [and] bad about himself.

Inside the house, on a door at the top of the stairs, the police found a second note directing them to the master bedroom. Cautiously they made their way inside and into the master bedroom. There, like a portent, a third note warned them of the possible presence of deadly carbon monoxide.

Outside the bathroom of the master bedroom, a faint smell of burnt charcoal hovered in the air. The police knocked on the bathroom door. Mr. Delp? they called. Sir, are you inside? Are you okay, sir?

After a lengthy silence, they turned their shoulders to the door and began battering it with their full force. As it gave, the odor of charcoal intensified and hot plumes of blue-grey smoke poured from the excavated room. Broken tape along the door indicated it had been sealed. The police waited for the smoke to abate, then entered the room, covering their mouths and waving away the haze.

As the smoke cleared, the scene within the bathroom slowly came into view. Two charcoal grills perched among the bathroom fixtures, their metal tops emitting heat waves. On the floor beside them lay the body of a man, his head resting on a pillow. A note paper-clipped to the neck of his shirt told them what they needed to know: "Mr. Brad Delp. Jai une ame salitaire. I am a lonely soul.

Brad Delp was dead, a suicide by carbon monoxide poisoning, according to the New Hampshire medical examiner. He was 55.​


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 12, 2008)

To whom ever this may concern:

The author of this site is no longer with us and will not be replying or continuing this thread. I am his Landlord/roommate, and I swear I didn't know nothing about growing weed with a water heater in my rented room and I was gonna call the cops but I forgot cause I was dizzy when I woke up this morning.

Al B., I was planning on doing the heater duct when the box was in my garage, and it was being carefully planned. I decided against that idea and moved the box indoors. It is now getting cool air from central ac and staying in high 70's with both MH and HPS lights on.

Should I run both lights simultaneously? 
I have heard that 250 of MH would be sufficient for vegging but, would I benefit from running both at the same time for higher lumens?


Thanks for the over water tip. thanks, gotta get em away from nutes now, brb...


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, I just moved plants away from nutes to let rockwool/roots dry out. I was afraid of drying the roots so I kept the rockwool cubes "wet to the touch" of my fingertip.

Here are some pictures: See below.







Lower...


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 13, 2008)

I am a noob and don't knw much about EC. Any advice or direction to advice would be great. I will begin searching threads soon.


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 14, 2008)

I raised my light and am now comfortable with setup. I am currently running the 250HPS and the 250 MH.
Still doing small tweaking on system, but overall it is running great!

What is a normal EC reading with PPM at 550?


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 14, 2008)

There was a reply to my question from someone on this thread yesterday, b ut it is gone today. What happened? Did person erase it? I was going to give thanks for the advice, but don't know the name to praise.

thanks though.

Why remove a reply from a thread? Are the cops on to me and you are cutting all ties?


----------



## corral hollow kid (Sep 14, 2008)

drynroasty said:


> There was a reply to my question from someone on this thread yesterday, b ut it is gone today. What happened? Did person erase it? I was going to give thanks for the advice, but don't know the name to praise.
> 
> thanks though.
> 
> Why remove a reply from a thread? Are the cops on to me and you are cutting all ties?


CoPs??? Where? Here!!! Dammit Jim, I'm a Doctor not a Magician!!!

Chill out Scotty...get some Klingons to clean Uranus and get on with it already!!!


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 14, 2008)

sounds like a line from a Jim Carey role.

Check this out. I've been stopping by a neighbor in the same townhouse complex for a year or two now to "burn" in his garage with he and his girlfriend. I have been stopping by less frequently with my school and working lately, but for the last few weeks his live-in girlfriend has been name-calling and a true CUNT (I never use that word).

In the past month or so she has voiced considerable disapproval of me hanging out whenever she is around and has resorted to calling and referring to me as NIGGER in my presence. I have replied with, "fuck off you stupid bitch, go cook some dinner you slutty wench", as she walked away to cook his dinner which she refused to cook for him until I left.

He is caucasian-Irish, I think, with a bit of a short fuse, and she is Mexican-american Indian.

I ride my mountain bike every chance I get; I get my HEAD and my headset on and cruise around town. For studying breaks I commonly ride around our complex to clear my head; and when I'm bored, I ride quite a distance sometimes to find a high vantage point to see sunset. I live between urban and rural areas, dense with mountains and rock ranges.

Check these out:
Vasquez Rocks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Photo Page

http://www.devils-punchbowl.com/pages/photopage.html


Anyhow, he and I built a growbox in his garage using mostly my ideas and plans. Well that was disastrous and I learned a valuable lesson.

He is a cool guy that tinkers with/fabricates extreme on/off vehicles and has a garage full of tools and likes building and fabricating devices like myself. So I stop by almost daily. We have a system for determining whether I should stop at his garage when he is in it or just keep riding past. I ask him often if I am stopping by too often, and he is the type to tell me yes if I were. Actually, he has told me and I'm fine with it.

What do I do? I enjoy going by and I think he likes the distraction from his projects, but everytime she comes in and starts cussing and dropping the Nbomb.

I'm going to be mature no doubt, but I will reply a insult to keep it balanced. Nothing racial of course, just in regard to her fat ass and chubby cheeks.

Reply, I'm looking for a good solution.

The grow pictured is not the grow He and I began in his garage.


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how wet I should keep my rockwool? I read "splotchy" with wet and dry spots is best.


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm just starting to see tap root growing thru rockwool and on to to net pot. How much space would you recommend to keep between rockwool and bubbling surface of nutes (the air gap)?

I've read that 1 Inch is a good start?

I am doing a screen grow also and am not sure when and where to top, or is I should at all. I realize that if I top, I will fill my screen better, but where should i make my first top cut?

I think I will set the screen 8 inches above pots and let them grow horizontal from there. Each baby will have 1 foot of screen to fill. Any help from the experienced would be great.

After cutting back water and drying rockwool some, everything is looking great. Biggest one is 10 cm and I am considering cloning to get my 4th site filled.

I figure that if I cut now the sprouts will have time to catch up in size, because of the shock slow down from cutting.


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 18, 2008)

Is there some way to change the title of this thread?

Here are some more photos.

I'm hoping you pros will comment on what conditions I am experiencing. Everything seems to be going well, but the sprouts seem to have paused in height but have opened a second set of pointy leaves right above the round leafs. The rockwool the sprouts is in was pretty much dry last night so I dipped the bottom 1/4 inch in solution and set back in bubbler. the baskest are just barely wet on the bottom and hydroton (1 layer under rockwool with sprouts) is wet.


Look at the height of these kids. If I top the larger (Purple Kush) and start a clone from cutting, I can fill the fourth spot in my box.

Do you think the timing will be good to flower all at the same time with each reaching about the same height?

I'm hoping the sprouts catch up to the Kush and her clone during the time they are recovering from the cutting. Is there a way to slow the growth down so i can get them all the same height?


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 18, 2008)

any help would be great.

What do you guys/gals think of my setup?


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 18, 2008)

A question I'm still not sure of the answer:

Should I run both a 250MH and a 250HPS at the same time for increased lumens?

OR

Should I just run the MH for veg and the HPS for flower?

What are pros and cons, considering that I keep the heat down?

Here is what I got now and these are the true temps. Outside temp (the highest) is the temp inside the glass of my light setup, not the temp where the babies are.


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 20, 2008)

A question I'm still not sure of the answer:

Should I run both a 250MH and a 250HPS at the same time for increased lumens?

OR

Should I just run the MH for veg and the HPS for flower?

What are pros and cons, considering that I keep the heat down?


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 20, 2008)

How do I change my title here, Nobody is stopping by...


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 21, 2008)

A question I'm still not sure of the answer:

Should I run both a 250MH and a 250HPS at the same time for increased lumens?

OR

Should I just run the MH for veg and the HPS for flower?

What are pros and cons, considering that I keep the heat down?, which I have.


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 22, 2008)

Should I run both a 250MH and a 250HPS at the same time for increased lumens?

OR

Should I just run the MH for veg and the HPS for flower?


----------



## skippy pb (Sep 22, 2008)

drynroasty said:


> I got the heat issue handled by running duct to central AC.


hahahaha nice.


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 22, 2008)

ya Skippy, I can run 500 watts (250 MH and 250 HPS) without problems now. I just dunno if it would benefit my scrog purpose if I did.

I figure that double the watts means double the lumens, so I hope I'm not being counter productive. 

Any ideas?


----------



## skippy pb (Sep 22, 2008)

drynroasty said:


> ya Skippy, I can run 500 watts (250 MH and 250 HPS) without problems now. I just dunno if it would benefit my scrog purpose if I did.
> 
> I figure that double the watts means double the lumens, so I hope I'm not being counter productive.
> 
> Any ideas?


Well idk if its double the lumens as there two different bulbs, which might have two different ratings for lumens. i.e. ones 3000 ones 2500.

I can tell you for sure that its more lumens which is a plus, so i dont see how this can be anythign but good . As i understand you can never have to many lumens, (within limits)


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 24, 2008)

Latest shots. Added 20 drops of Superthrive to my +15 gallon setup this morn and wanted some pics to document.

I trimmed the big leafs from the sprouts.

I ordered Lights of Jah from Amsterdam Seeds and they sent me 20 extra seeds.

Are they the same strain as I ordered or something different? THus far, the sprouts look identical.f

I'm seeing dark spots on a leaf, any ideas what this could be?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 24, 2008)

In answer to your question, if you can deal with the extra heat, more light is almost always better. Just take care if you're going to be putting clones right under there, could be too much for weak little girls.


----------



## drynroasty (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks Sprucezues, I still hadn't found a true answer in my application. I thought I might be hindering some growth by using the HPS(red spectrum) bulb.

I have been turning on both bulbs at night and only running the MH most of the daytime. THey are under 24hrs light at this time.

I have set some chunks of dry ice in my box and lowered the fans with only MH on. No heat issues, but that stuff evaporates too fast to be worth using. I will have to consider another co2 generation method until I purchase a regulator and tank.

Between doing homework I have just cut clones and put them into a dark cabinet for their first 6 hours of independence. I think that makes em feel more emancipated... lol.

I read that the 6 hrs will help them suck up more h20.

I used Clonex and used the "2 cuts" method. First cut regular and second cut at 45 degrees under 5.5 RO with a drop of Superthrive. I placed them in rockwool I soaked for 30 minutes in 5.5 RO with Superthrive and then dipped into a bucket of 200ppm nutes.

I will get another air setup for DIY cloner today.


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 8, 2008)

THe day of the previous post (a week ago?) I took pics of spots on leafs. It looks like calcium deficiency, so i changed my nutes.
I raised the PPM to 630 EC .93 PH 5.3.


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 16, 2008)

Just posting more photos to log my project.

I will soon cut the tallest plant (purple Kush?) to fill the remaining grow spot. I only have 3 plants growing now.

Any pointers on where and how I should cut would be appreciated.

Currently I am planning on taking 4 clones from the purple. These are the lowest 4 branches shooting from main stalk. I also want to cut/halve the plant and grow the cutting in my 4th site. Is this a harmful process?

I realize that cutting any sizable limb can induce shock and temporarily slow growth, but is it worth it to stress the girls that way? I could always get a clone from "someplace" to fill the spot, but I didn't want 3 different types of plants growing in the same environment.

Anyhow, tell me how they are looking.

I have been cutting the oldest set of fan/shade leaves when the new ones started opening, but I've recently read that I shouldn't remove them at all unless truly necessary. I am trying to grow these sexy mamas taller as quickly as they will so I can set the screen in place and let them stretch out to fill it. This is my first run and I think I'm getting all the optimal settings dial in now.




Pics From 9/23/08


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 16, 2008)

Pics from 9/26/08

Grow babies grow!!!


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 16, 2008)

Pics from 10/03/08


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 16, 2008)

New pics 10/08/08


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 16, 2008)

What are you guys thinking about my setup and my vines? I am going for fantastic fruit so I'm trying to do things better than properly.

Any feedback is welcomed, as long as it don't fuck up my buzz.


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow crazy!!! I added an air hose to my nutrient circulation pump and my gurls spiked in growth since. I am astounded at how quickly the new growth unfolded, but there are some issues.

It looks like a deficiency because the leaf structure didn't form properly in some spots. Like part of the DNA was missing...

These pics should show the quick progress and the deficiency.

The day I noticed the strange white spots on the old fan leafs was the day I added a shot of SuperThrive, some VF, and some E salts. I was experimenting a bit and will not do that formula again... lol

Any help would be appreciated.

I need a light like the BATMAN symbol to call Al B...

HELP!!!


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 19, 2008)

Nutrient remote reservior.

added a second air pump which airates the circulating nutes with airstones and continuously sends air bubbles thru line into root reservior.


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice man..how old are ur plants now?


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 26, 2008)

BB992, the Lights of Jah(Jack Herer?) seeds broke the surface if the rickwool on the 12th of September. That makes them 45 days young roughly. But don't you know it's rude to ask a girls age... lol I hope they are girls, i haven't checked yet.

I am just about to set the screen in place tonight but I have a question for the experiencd:

I have one more spot in my box to fill and was planning on cutting a plant in half and using top half to fill 3rd spot in box. I realize that cutting the plant will cause temporary slow growt (and could potentially kill both pieces because I don't truly know where to cut). So,

Plan A: Cut top half of top half of 12" single stalk to make 2-6" plants. I do not know where to cut the plant or the proper care yet, but I could read up on how to do it.

Plan B: Get a clone already rooting from '8675309', put in rockwool, and put it in to fill box.

Now, Question number #2:

If I get a cloner for the third spot instead of cutting 12" plant, is bending the stalk/trunk going to cause a problem if I'm VERY Very_ gentle_? I hve bent one other plant after it reached about 12 inches and it didn't seem to shock it at all. the plant turned out to be male...

You think I'd hae learned my lesson and sexed these or at least started with all 4 spots filled in case one turns out to be male.

I got seeds from the Amsterdam, do they usually turn out female or is it just random seeds that are sent? I wish I have chosen the feminized seeds now that i think of it. Next time.


----------



## drynroasty (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm doing a 2x2 screen grow. I was planning to top plants to cause more branching at screen level but one is 12" tall, other are about 7".

Should I cut top of 12" to even the height with others (which I would pinch also), and use the top cutting as clone? Is it hard to get such a cutting rooted?

Or

Should I gently bend the stalk/trunk 90 degrees at the same height as the 7" and let it grow horizontal under screen?

Is there a height requirement for vegging below screen? 
Do plant need to be a certain height, ever?

Is it better to grow the main stalk/trunk horizontal under screen or to pinch top to cause more branching?


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 5, 2008)

On the 31st of October I added the screen (1"x2" sq.) and it seems to all be coming together. I am unsure of how much of the screen to fill because when they go to flowering they will bush up and spread out a bit. 

I only have 3 plants in the box and I hope I get a good yield...

Before I switch them to 12/12 I will cut clones from each.

I have been cleaning up the area and hodding cables and hoses together.

Here are some pictures:

Time for some change in this country, we have a new president.


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 5, 2008)

a few more. Sorry about the color being off. I am only running MH bulb now


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 6, 2008)

How full should screen be before I switch to flowering?


----------



## bikeskill (Nov 6, 2008)

Im not an expert but it looks good to me, why did you tie them to the screen


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 7, 2008)

The gaps need to be wider.


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 7, 2008)

I tied to screen so the entire length of the branch gets light and not jsut the top.


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 7, 2008)

Mystery101, I will be cutting some of those branches off as clones before I go 12/12. 

Are you suggesting that it's too crowded already?

Tips please, this is my first.

ALso, I picked up Liquid Kool Bloom today and some more gear. I'm ready, but are they???


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 8, 2008)

Im simply saying that the void space you have looks pretty small.
Widen them up
You'll let the buds have more room to swell..

Keep me posted


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 8, 2008)

Will do, thanks. 

I did my nute change. I added about 15 gals of 900ppm at 1-1-1 plus superthrive, becuzz, and Liquid Kool Bloom.

Tomorrow I will cut the cloners and space branches out more.


----------



## CaliGurl (Nov 9, 2008)

*Nice grow so far.. just remember the more oxygen you get in the water the better for your plants/oots, thas why your ladys vegged up once you added the airstone. *


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 11, 2008)

Caligurl,

Are you in SoCal? Is that you in the picture? Do you smell good? Sorry, I is unda, da influence and happy that someone replied to my thread. Yippee!!!

I just got home from another long day of werkin. My back hurts, my feet are on strike, and my brain was saying something earlier so I turned it off. Check this, I take the train from LA to Anaheim Convention Center but get off at the wrong stop (don't ride frequently), and end up spending $50.00 (charged to me plastic card cause my piggy is bare) on a cab ride to be at my job on time(8:00AM). So I arrive in plenty of time to be finished with all tasks by 8:45 which needed to be complete by 11:30.

Got that out. I had to tell somebody, thanks for reading.


I didn't cut the clones yet but want to. What is the failsafe way to keep em alive? I keep killing my clones after a week or so?


----------



## omar701 (Nov 12, 2008)

nice setup and plants! what type of DWC are u using. can you explain it to me? i1m planing on a small GBox and yours looks just perfect. !


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 14, 2008)

Omar, I got stuff to do man, I cannot take on a pupil at this stage. But I have tried to give decent descriptions throughout my thread so that anyone reading can grasp what I've done. If you have specific questions, ask away and I will do my best to answer you. If I don't , someone here will.

In the meantime, read, read, read...

All of the answers you need can be found (with photos) in this and other similar sites. Compare what EVERYONE says with what everyone else says. I got this buddy that believes everything anyone tells him about growing, don't be him. Investigate and compare!


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 18, 2008)

66 days into grow/germination and I am trying to think of the best schedule for flowering. I'm thinking lights off at 9AM and Lights on at 9PM. That should give me time in the morning to see my girls, and then again at night.

I'm running the HPS and the MH. I hope I didn't wait too long to induce fruiting, the screen is 3/4 full of green. I know these hot mommas should have a moderate growth spurt when switched.

I also bought some dry ice and set in in front of the intake fan so the air is blowing directly on the green. That would be expensive to do daily, so until I get CO2 setup I may do that 2 days a week.

In the photos you can see that I have tucked the vegging back under the screen, being careful not to break my girls. Thus, exposing the bud sites across/down the entire length of the stalks to get light.


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 19, 2008)

bikeskill
I tied them to the screen to keep the stalk as close to the light/screen as possible. Without the ties, which I normally remove after a few days, the branches would've been sagging below the screen a bit. Also, the ties direct exactly where I want the stalks to grow.

I didn't do the best job planning the routes of the branches, but now that I have seen what these sexy gurls do, I will do much better on my second grow.

****************************************************
Okay, I just topped of res with water and added some nutes and added DIAMOND NECTAR from GH. 

Is that good to use with COOL BLOOM and the GH 3 part?


----------



## bikeskill (Nov 19, 2008)

makes cents, I like the way it going so far..........................


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 20, 2008)

C'mon Mystery, quit it with the mysteries, this aint "The Pickup Artist"... lol

I don't know if I understand what you mean? What gaps? 

Do you mean that the branches are too close together at the screen?

What would you suggest?

Thanks for he pointer, I just don't get what you mean. I did widen the space between branches, but is that not enough?

I'm a noob, please explain.


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I do understand now that I have viewed some swelling buds on other threads. I can foresee that I may have to tie down or manipulate the buds as they grow because of space between them. It took me a while, but I think I truly understand now.

How would I get more space besides cutting off branches and shoots? I imagine that is a "give and take" but I could be wrong being so new. I mean, more space would mean bigger/fatter buds, but more bud sites means higher quantity of buds, right?

Trust me, I'm keeping notes on this grow so my next will be superb. Actually, I am WAY more satisfied with my setup thus far and can see so many improvements to include on my next design.

I will be building a fully self contained, mobile box next. It will be framed in light steel and made for convenience and ease of maintenance.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 21, 2008)

dude love the shots of the screen, exactly what i needed to see for my future scrog grow! Subscribed!!!


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 22, 2008)

Cool, glad they help. Don't quote any of my methods, I'm learning just like you... lol. Thus far I am happy with the process.

I have heard that I do not have enought void space. Either that means that I have too many branches close together, or I need to decrease the amount of light on my next grow so that the branches stretch a bit more between bud sites. I vegged these gurls under 500Watts (250MH+250HPS) some of the time and it seemed evident that when the HPS was along on with the MH, they got bushy and sprouted new nodes closere together. Next grow will be using just MH for veg, or both adn keep lights further away. I'll let ya'll know how it goes on my next one.

If I can adjust the amount of bud sites by varying the amount and type of light, I will be stoked because I am *Mother Nature* in this box and I can control the entire environment. Next I'm going to get an ant farm to rule over... lol

I still cannot seem to keep my clones alive, so i made a cloner to test the DWC method. I am only \using a coffee can as the prototype, but so far so good.

It's now getting funner because I am feeling confident that I will be harvesting some wicked nugs. I think I'm seeing some pistles/female hairs on all 3 of my gurls (I hope), but it's only 3 days into flowering. Wishful thinking maybe???


----------



## drynroasty (Nov 22, 2008)

Check this, I made that little cloner I told ya about and I see roots in 5 days. I was not expecting that.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 22, 2008)

Did you make a DIY? Cuz that's sweet! Show me how?


----------



## stumps (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll show ya mine. lol

thats a 1 gal bucket painted black with 6 holes for clones it has 25" air stones and a small heater. glued 3/4 pvc to the lid to hold the clones and use air filter material to hold them in place. just started using it but it also had roots in about 5 days. next will try clones from mom.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 23, 2008)

stumps said:


> I'll show ya mine. lol
> 
> thats a 1 gal bucket painted black with 6 holes for clones it has 25" air stones and a small heater. glued 3/4 pvc to the lid to hold the clones and use air filter material to hold them in place. just started using it but it also had roots in about 5 days. next will try clones from mom.


 Thanks man!!!!


----------



## stumps (Nov 23, 2008)

I edited that and it still came out like crap let me know if you want better details. that was 2-5" bubble stones


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 2, 2008)

1 out of 3 looks to be male. Damn!!!

no stress though, I got 2 healthy females and I've already gotte clones rooting for my next batch...

Just to be safe, are these photos of a male plant?

Can I make hash with him? is it worth it?

I just want to be sure before I end him/it.


----------



## omar701 (Dec 2, 2008)

yes its a male. good luck with the two healthy females. looking good.


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought I told you to stay away from my gilrs....!!!!!!!

The flags are at half mast, but I waned all three of them before I switched the timer.

Is there some root totting deep inside the bundle?


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 4, 2008)

So, I did another nute change with bloom ratios, added the Liquid Kool Bloom ( No Diamond Nectar) and some Superthrive. 

I am a bit glad that I had a bot in there, other wise I think I would've been crowded. I have been rearranging branche and trying to be gentle, with much success. It looks as if I should have left my girls more void space because the sites will be competing. It was such a Mystery, and I wish somebody would have warned me...

Anyhow, thry are starting to produce. I can see that the Purple Kush will have many many bud sites, while it appear the Jah will have larger nuggs (I hope).


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 4, 2008)

every thing looks good bud,


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 4, 2008)

very nice, very nice


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 4, 2008)

i agree with the other guys, very,very nice!!!


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 12, 2008)

Bubbler Project after 19 days, and some sexy little gurls. They smell gud!!!

It seems that the flowers haven't grown much, and I think it's because the heater in my nutes was bad and the temp was down in the low 60's. I took the heater from my aquarium, poor fishes, and dropped in n2 nutes which are now 69.3 degrees. Maybe they will catch up???

In 2 of the pics of the clones in the "Master Cylinder" bubbler you can see nute burn; I have been ramping the ppm's up to about 1000 now, and that happened when I went from 720 to 1000 ppm's. and a deformed looking leaf caused by PH being too high. I THINK (don't quote me) that when PH is too high the leafs become deformed, and when too low the leafs do not form properly and have missing patches. Like something form a scifi flick... Those are the 2 pics preceeding the upclose bud

Still looking for a Co2 setup California. I can get a tank, i need the hardware and will do dishes for it.


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 12, 2008)

lookin good bud


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 12, 2008)

A Recap:
I vegged 3 plants for 66 days and then went to flower cycle. I ended up with one male, so I immediately removed him, leaving 2 females, now 2 weeks older (2 weeks because they showed their sex at about 2 weeks).

Luckily I cut clones before I switched to flower cycle, but I got good news and bd news...

I cut 3 clones but didn't label which plants they came from because i didn't expect them to survive in my experimental bubbler, but they are kicking ass.

One IS a female purple kush, and I KNOW which that is, but I cannot be positive of the other two. THey are both the Lights of Jah, but I don't know if they came of the same plant, and one of them was a male...


----------



## Mystery101 (Dec 12, 2008)

drynroasty said:


> C'mon Mystery, quit it with the mysteries, this aint "The Pickup Artist"... lol
> 
> I don't know if I understand what you mean? What gaps?
> 
> ...


OK, I forgot you were doin SOG lol...
What im saying is that if your screen had bigger square's (for the bud to get through) then the bud has potential to get that big.

I saw a couple grows where the screen was perfect but the guy had to pull braches through the netting because they werent going in by themselves. This resulted in small colas that are restricted to their fattness with the itty bitty screen.

They look good though bro, a little like mine lol.. I havent checked you out in a while.. Keep me posted..

P.s Pick up artist is a tight show, hmmmmm your the first but check this out (found out about this 11/2 year ago, before the show was advertised) http://www.fastseduction.com/discussion/ visit the beginner + gen. section... Its a forum likeRIU only for diff puposes..


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 12, 2008)

props........................................................


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 13, 2008)

I sure hope those little nuggies grow!!! 

I'm in week 3 of flower, when do they grow most???

I'm going to do the home made CO2 with yeast for now, but I'm going to Ebay when come back from the market and start looking at CO2 solenoid/meter/gauges ...


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 13, 2008)

they will start to fatten up now

how long is you flowering time?


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 15, 2008)

supposed 7 weeks, but I'm going to gauge by trichome color.


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone with some educated input would be appreciated.

Here are some pictures, but my buds are barely growing it appears.
The Purple Kush has a lot of super sexy buds, covered in white trichs, but they are minimal size. the LOJah has buds, but very little white trichs.

Anyone with some educated input would be appreciated.

I am now using yeast and sugar to create CO2 which is emitted from the clear tube I hung on glass ceiling. I need to invest in a system, but this setup is so small, I thought this could work.


Anyone with some educated input would be appreciated.


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 18, 2008)

they are looking great! i used your idea for the dwc cloner how long did it take for roots to show?


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 18, 2008)

it took 5 days. What worked the best was RO water with PH at 5.5, no nutes (Superthrive is all I used, 1 drop per gallon), and a lot of bubbles...

I treated the cutting as if she was going into rockwool; I submerged in water immediately after cutting from mother, I made a second, angled cut, and I used clonex.

I had better luck keeping the cut ends above the water level so the bubbles would splash them. The submerged ones died on me.

5 days

guud luk


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 19, 2008)

kool ph is 5.8 used 2 drops of thrive alive red and used clonex.........................hope it works


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 19, 2008)

I read someplace that the roots like 5.5 if you can get there. Double check what i say though, I could be mistaken. 5.5 worked for me. Then in about week I had the ppm's up to 1000 and very little burn.

Good luck!

Now I need to create one more "thing" for the growing mothers that I want to clone from. I think I'm going to use a rectangle plastic tub. You'll see... lol


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 19, 2008)

If I was a gurl i would title this post, "The inside of my box"... It's not tidy, I'm still tweaking it. My box that is... lol

Just some recent shots. I haven't seen many pics of the underside of a screen, so hopefully this sheds light for many.

The last 2 pics are of the 2 different strains in box, Purple Kush and Lights of Jah.

I want to add this float valve, but I'd hate for it to not work properly and overflow.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice setup you have going looks good......im on for the ride wanna see how it turns out....and how much you harvest from the four plants i was debating on going with 4 or 6 in my mother room well good luck


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 20, 2008)

My question is, When you harvest with this setup, do you cut the stalks on all plants, then pull the whole screen off, or how do you get the plant off the screen to harvest?LOL!!!

I know it's a silly question, but i never knew the answer to that. I love the SCROG Method, but never fully understood the concept,so i never tried it.


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 20, 2008)

I have never harvested from a scrog, but it's going to be simple I believe. My light is adjustable so I will need to stick my head in and inspect the back buds, but when they are ready, they are all above the screen. Couldn't be simpler I imagine, but I'll tell you after I harvest.

Be aware, all the ties I used have been released and are not holding branches any longer. There are still some in the bush, but they are loose so the screen should lift off when needed.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 20, 2008)

or maybe just clip buds off the top first, then the rest. Nice grow though!!!!


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks lilMaf!!! It's my first dwc and so far so gud, I think.

I have been rough on the plants I realize because I have been adjusting the ph more than I read is recommended.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 20, 2008)

i have the same problem, but i'm in soil...LOL!!!!


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 22, 2008)

what that means is that I need a larger rez, especially if I add more plants next run.


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 25, 2008)

*Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Dec 25, 2008)

drynroasty said:


> I am planning on running two ducts.
> * 1-existing duct from hot water heater to use co2.*
> 
> [...]
> ...


I think you're suicidal. 

More than CO2 comes out of your water heater flue. It emits carbon monoxide and heat, too. If your exhaust doesn't work as intended, we may never hear from you again. Also, hot gases from the water heater exhaust will drive your grow room temps well above the desired 24-26C quickly. 

Please don't do this.


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 25, 2008)

Al B, not this again... are you back to pester me some more...? I thought I already told you that I'm not doing the water heater exhaust, that was my plan when I was planning to do my setup in the garage. Which I WOULD still do if I were using my garage, but I'm not.*** I do not recommend this to anyone, and I strongly advise against it. I have extensive training and experience in such circumstances/design and understand the dangers that lie therein.  *DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME****  (funny thing is that the "Do not try this" will get more people top try it... Jackass comes to mind. Maybe because it was not the smartest thing for me to put something so dangerous in a thread)

You know, if I had a CO2 setup, there'd be no concern for lose of life (wink! wink!)

Thanks for the concern though.

How is the new writing gig going? Can you tell me what and for whom you are writing?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok i read all the way through thinking you were running water heater exhaust into your box.......im glad you thought it through .schewwwww


there isnt all that much co2 in the hot exhaust it burns off . However alot comes off the pilot lights not so much heat to burn it off i guess..

Cool grow plus rep


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 27, 2008)

1 clone took roots 6 days in thanks for the idea..............................


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 27, 2008)

What up Drynroasty?! A fellow SCROG'er i see 

that shit looks really good bro - i can see you are staying on top of it, SCROGs are a lot of work, but it shows when you put it in... and every SCROG is a work of art!

is this your first time doing a screen? if so - it looks great, i totally overgrew mine the first time...

i got a blueberry scrog under 2KW right now - there are some pix in my gallery, i dont wanna hijack 

oh yeah, your boys girl - sounds like a bitch, to keep it cool, i wouldnt antagonize her any more, and just tell your boy to keep his bitch in check... he should be able to handle it better... but he may be a pussy and cant, i dont really know - either way, she sounds like an ignorant slut

peace


----------



## drynroasty (Dec 29, 2008)

Rock on Bloodshot! A screen man, cool. I am new at it and this is my first, but there will be more. I see the potential but need to learn some more. I have been hurting for money lately but when I get ahead again I am going to build a self contained box and want to get into automation (PLC's). I was hoping you might direct me where to begin. I downloaded Housebot a few months ago but have never tried it.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 30, 2008)

> The following errors occurred with your submission:
> 
> 1. drynroasty has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


whats up with that!?!


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 3, 2009)

now try sending


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 3, 2009)

update................................


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm happy, they're happy, and will post pics tonight. I'm trying to figure the best solution to my newest delima; One strain flowers for approz. 8 weeks, and the other approx. 10 weeks. 

I have 2 strains that will ripen at different times and I wanted to flush for my last 2 weeks with only water (no nutes) or water and molasses (no nutes). Problem is I will either have to finish the purple with with nutes in solution or else the Jah will suffer no nutes for 2 weeks.

How many days is the window from the buds being ripe until they become too ripe?

My choices thus far:
1- Finish the purple with no nutes and foliar feed the other for 2 weeks prior to flushing it for it's final 2 weeks. I think there are higher chances of problems with foliar feeding, especially during flowering, when moisture can be very bad.

2- Finish the purple with low nutes, which means the other plant will suffer low nute levels for 2 weeks before I flush her for final 2 weeks of flowering.

3- just say screw the purple and only worry about the Jah


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jan 3, 2009)

dont foilar feed this late in flower or it will produce moldy buds...

i would just do a 3 day flush before you chop the purp... then keep flushing for 2 weeks and chop the jah...

there probably wont be much difference... i dont think it takes 2 weeks to flush in a hydro system... (but everyone says differently)

it could be a good test... 3 day flush vs 14 day flush... see if there are any funny tastes in the 3 day, it will still be good...


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 3, 2009)

3 days huh, I like the sound of that, thanks. What I will do is read a few others and see how long they flush. I didn't think foliage feeding would be a good idea.


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 4, 2009)

i have flushed a plant for over a month, my boys that got fucked up but it was good smoke


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 4, 2009)

Here are some random shots from the last few days. Look at the size of the clones from past posts to today. I don't know if I did the right thing, but I topped that bitch! 

I was also reading that a third generation clone may often be a better and more pure specimen for a mother.


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 5, 2009)

NICE buds. I have herd that the more you clone the "worse" it gets. i know people that have clone 5 generations with nothing wrong, and Ive read that some people have cloned 20+ generations. So i don't think it matters how "old" they are.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 5, 2009)

i heard somehere on here you should flower the mother every year and take a new clone from it to make a mother plant. Then in a year do it again.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the props, but I just add the water... lol

I like the looks of the buds, but none of them are large. In the photos they look bigger than they are. I will need to include a ruler in the next set of photos.

I guess choosing a proper "baby's momma" will come when I gain the experience to recognize her.

I cleaned my DIY light hood and replace the reflector with a much better fabrication. I was wasting tons of light by not having a proper reflector and dirty glass. It's so bright I have a headache... lol

I will try to UL pics tonight.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 5, 2009)

Short bus nice job


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks onthedl. Damn dude you post a lot. Did you just join in August and you have over 3000... Holy shit, you need to get a job as a blogger...lol


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 5, 2009)

A few photos of the purple kush from a bit ago. How do they look to you guys? I will get close ups in a few. Getting pretty ripe???

What is the true distinguishing trait, the hairs or the trichs? I was planning on watching the trichomes to see when they are half amber and half cloudy, but what can I tell from the other hairs?

Just to be sure, I am supposed to compare the trichs all over the same bud, looking for half amber nad half cloudy, right?


Will the same trich be half amber and half cloudy? or am I comparing the entire bud area???

Thanks again.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 5, 2009)

looking nice drynroasty, nugs are coming in wooo hoo cant wait tell i can see some on mine. Keep the pics coming cant go wrong with pics  how long have you had them in flower??


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jan 5, 2009)

lookin' good drynroasty...

to check the trichs just pull a tiny leaf off of the bud area and magnify...

when about 1/2 of the trichs you see are white, and half are amber, that would be a good time to chop 'em... each trich will either be completely white, or completely amber when they are ready... earlier in life they are clear.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 6, 2009)

BloodShot420,

Yeah man, my buddies gurl is a peice of work. What you said is the same thing everyone else says, "she has some issues and serious insecurities". It seems that she does this with all of his buddies and I'm one of the ones who still can tolerate her. Maybe she is afraid he will get some ideas and not put up with her bullshit anymore?? -I guess that is the insecurity that surfaces when you have an overweight, pear shaped body... I feel bad for her because I can't even be nice and call her butter-face...

The crazy part is that she is a single mom with a high school daughter (under 18 still, I think) living with her and her boyfriend at his townhouse, and she gets to see her mom's ridiculous antics and watches her smoking pot. Talk about calling the kettle black... lol

Dude, I got an associates degree and am working on my bachelors in science, and I possess many certificates in many fields. I work and I'm going to school full time. I think she is a medical biller, filling out HCFA forms... lol. Can you say D-A-T-A E-N-T-R-Y office clerk for L-I-F-E (or until nervous breadown)... lol. A true television watching under achiever...

Who knows, I think it's comical... No matter how you slice it, she will always be a single mother (she was married I think, but she failed at that), I don't believe her guy will ever marry her and give her half ownership of his townhouse (he's not stupid). Her poor daughter, I bet she cannot wait to move out.I've seen her walking down the street with her mom and had the look of TOTAL embarrassment on her face as her mom screams some ridiculous comment at a neighbor or does something really shameful. She usually just tucks her chin to hide her face and walks away quickly. She's so dense she'll probably even wonder why her daughter doesn't hardly come to visit once she gets away from her...
I bet she has already gotten the paper to his townhouse and fucked with them somehow, I will ask.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 6, 2009)

This is purple kush that came from cutting. I vegged for 66 days and am now on day 45 (6 weeks/3 days)of flower. The donor of this plant says to flower approx. 56 days (8 weeks).

After getting some advice about the problem with growing 2 different strains in the same DWC tank I will flush my system (which contains the ripe purple and the NOT ripe Lights of Jah [jack herrer]) for 3-4 days before harvesting. Then I will gradually increase the nutrient levels for the Jah to finish it's remaining 1.5 - 3.5 weeks, and then flush with molases and water. 

Any other suggestions?

Also, anyone know of a short but thorough guide to harvesting and curing flowers? 

I made a carbon scrubber out of a 115 CFM AC computer fan. WTF, I'm gonna take some pics of it... lol

Here are pics of current. notice her purple horn tips.

The last pic is the Jah.


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

coming along nice, well done


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey bro nice pix. Looking good. Im getting ready to throw down some GDP in my sog on the next run.. Hope to be seeing the purps soon.. Nice grow man..Nice cam too lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 9, 2009)

what type of camera are you using for these pics dslr?? they look great ! are you shooting through a magnifying glass?? i shoot at 12mp on macro and i cant get that much detail...




drynroasty said:


> This is purple kush that came from cutting. I vegged for 66 days and am now on day 45 (6 weeks/3 days)of flower. The donor of this plant says to flower approx. 56 days (8 weeks).
> 
> After getting some advice about the problem with growing 2 different strains in the same DWC tank I will flush my system (which contains the ripe purple and the NOT ripe Lights of Jah [jack herrer]) for 3-4 days before harvesting. Then I will gradually increase the nutrient levels for the Jah to finish it's remaining 1.5 - 3.5 weeks, and then flush with molases and water.
> 
> ...


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 10, 2009)

Props on my pics, cool!!! Thanks fellas.

I am using a canon Powershot that has blown my socks off for a "prosumer" camera. I still haven't bought a SLR becasue this camera is awesome and has a great macro (I can take photos of the scratches on the lens... lol). I could've purchased a wide angle and a 2x lens but did not, it's got a 12x optical zoom with 4x digital (fuzzy pixilation happens at about 30x, but 48x is way cool for spotting stuff from afar) and only 5MP's.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have the canon powershot a 590is 8.0 mp my macro isnt that good they have a lens kit on ebay for 50 usd i might grab . But i do love canon when i was young i had an ae-1 35mm and i always bought canon since!



drynroasty said:


> props on my pics, cool!!! Thanks fellas.
> 
> I am using a canon powershot that has blown my socks off for a "prosumer" camera. I still haven't bought a slr becasue this camera is awesome and has a great macro (i can take photos of the scratches on the lens... Lol). I could've purchased a wide angle and a 2x lens but did not, it's got a 12x optical zoom with 4x digital (fuzzy pixilation happens at about 30x, but 48x is way cool for spotting stuff from afar) and only 5mp's.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 10, 2009)

Roasty... What do u keep ur res temps at? Do u use salts? What do u run ur ppms at in latter stages of flower and how often do u change ur water... Just trying to learn new things man. U have things locked down bro maybe i can use some of ur knowledge in my grow.

Out


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 11, 2009)

> I have the canon powershot a 590is 8.0 mp my macro isnt that good they have a lens kit on ebay for 50 usd i might grab . But i do love canon when i was young i had an ae-1 35mm and i always bought canon s


My older brother had an AE-1. that think was like the Death Star of cameras, it was cool with the red digits in the viewfinder.

I think we are talking about the same lens kits. Are you using manual focus and focus brackets in SUPERmacro (not macro) mode?



> onthedl0008 Roasty... What do u keep ur res temps at? Do u use salts? What do u run ur ppms at in latter stages of flower and how often do u change ur water... Just trying to learn new things man. U have things locked down bro maybe i can use some of ur knowledge in my grow.
> 
> Out


Onthedl, my nute temp is constant 70F, I submerged a fishtank heater in the aux rez (without the roots).

no salts. I'm not quite sure but i think you are referring to epsom salts???

I varied my ppms according to a guide I found online (here i think). I'll send it to ya or something when you send me my paypal for $5 bucks...
I believe I started young rooted plants on 150ppm, then ramped to 250, 500, 750, etc.., until 1500 max (I think). During flowering I think 1500 was too hot so I've gradually let it lower to 1050 currently (Tuesday will be next nute change). I think I'm going to flush my system with water and finish up the purp, then quickly ramp up nutes to finalize the Jah before flushing her for 2 weeks. I think purple only has a few more days to a week left so tomorrow i will go straight water instead of Tuesday.

water changes during vegging was when my meter showed strange or opposite fluctuations in nute levels. Water changes during flower have been each 2 weeks.

I'm a noob, so only take what you need from me... lol I hope I can help


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 14, 2009)

Some pictures


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jan 14, 2009)

daaaaaaaaamn.... thats gonna be some good smoke bro  how many days of flower is that?

take some of those macro pics right before you harvest - you could actually use those pics to see when they are ready - i'm gonna do that with mine instead of using a microscope...


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 14, 2009)

ya man! I was thinking the same thing and now I don't need a scope, nor do my eyes water from squinting...lol

66 day veg/53 day flower = 119 Days Total

My new stuff...

I made my veg area aside he box and hooked up another dwc that i will keep low on nutes. I will keep records so i can time the proper date for cutting clones. I'm thinking about putting 2 clones in the front 2 sites of my box to double up, so to speak. I hae to obey the 6 mature plant rule, other wise I would add 2 to each and have 8. 

Can't wait for my next grow already.

The purple is covered in white, covered. Most of the Jah is mildly white, but i was looking down between the tall Jah stalks and the secondary/lower buds are deeply covered with white... Yipeeee!

So, I have my nutes at 1350ppm and will start flush tomorrow I guess... Is there a problem with flushing too long?

Also, after the purple has been harvested I will up the nutes to 1350 for day of two, then flush the Jah with Clearex or molases, not sure which is better.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 15, 2009)

more schtuff...


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 15, 2009)

it's true, just as stated in the DWC thread, it IS acceptable to post boobies in this thread...


----------



## Earl (Jan 15, 2009)

I think you have been given good advice.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Earl, I feel like I know you since i watch your show all the time...


----------



## Earl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm glad I found your show.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey earl u have a dwc thread i could hit u up on? I see u have one for everything else haha..Man quite insane actually.. But i have a couple questions id like to ask u and dont want to jack roasties thread.


----------



## Earl (Jan 16, 2009)

You can go to any of my threads that are linked in my signature and ask your questions there.
I don't have a dwc only thread.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Cool earl thanks.. Like that show too..besides the office its my favorite.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay, I switched to just RO water last night. I made the mistake of adding water without balancing the PH, so I had to lower it from 6.8 to 5.8 with the plant in the water. I did PH immediately after filling rez, so the PH was very high for only a few minutes.

It took a lot of PH down to get it to stay at 5.8, and the PPM is at 140. Is that acceptable for flush? I think I will go to the water store today and flush the system more. I want that 150PPM to 0.. I did use about 2 gallons of tap water along with the 8 gallons of RO. My tap water come out at 540PPM.

Is it necessary to lower the ppm?


----------



## Earl (Jan 18, 2009)

You do not need to pH adjust RO

Never put your pH probe into RO
RO will shorten the life of your probe.

You should need to use pH up
after you add nutes to RO.

.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 18, 2009)

> You do not need to pH adjust RO


Does that mean that 5.8 is no longer necessary? you are saying that I should just add RO water and walk away? (until I get the Clearex).



> Never put your pH probe into RO
> RO will shorten the life of your probe.


Looks like I've got to do some reading. I never heard this.



> You should need to use pH up
> after you add nutes to RO.


I'm not using nutes, I think the 140-150 ppm is from the tap water I added to top off. I am going to the water store and get new water now, then I will drain and refill will all RO water, no tap.

When I return in 45 minutes i will change water. Am I understanding that I do not need to PH my RO water? I only need to pour it in my rez with nothing else.

Anyone use molases? When do you administer?

Thanks for the help, I need it.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 18, 2009)

i havent checked or done anything to my ppm or ec since i started my plants are looking fine think this is ok roasty ??


----------



## Earl (Jan 18, 2009)

Most hydro growers who have tried Molasses
agree that once was enough
and they wont try that again.
It was for me.

If you are doing an RO only flush
you do not need to adjust the pH

I have left a plant in RO only for 6 weeks
without adjusting the pH

We only adjust the pH 
so that metals the plant needs are more easily absorbed.

Metals like Magnesium, Boron, 
Calcium, Iron,Manganese etc
are not soluble at higher pH
These are called micro nutrients.

Since we are flushing and not feeding
there is no need to try to adjust the pH.

The plant will drink water
over a wide range of pH,
but not nutrients.

So if you do not keep your pH in the proper range
the plant will become deficient in the micros.

If there are no micros in your RO
why _*try*_ to adjust the pH ?

No reason.


Here is a technical view of a pH probe.







Your silver free reference fluid 
will leak ions through the ceramic junction
if the fluid you place the probe into 
has low ionic content.

If you remember your probe was packed in a very salty fluid
and that is because salt has a lot of free ions.

If you are going to store your probe
you should mix a solution of table salt and RO 
and make a storage fluid 
that keeps the probe moist.

Try to never let your probe come into contact with RO,
It will shorten the life of your probe.
.


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 18, 2009)

......wow +rep


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks again Earl, I just made some kosher salt and RO water solution. I added about a half teaspoon to 8 oz. of water and stuck probe into it and then put cap with sponge back on tip of probe. 

Thanks, I have looked for info on meters and hadn't found much about care. Thanks.

I am hesitant of the molasses and I'm glad you added that bit. My buddy tried it and says his roots got all slimy because of it possibly.


----------



## Earl (Jan 19, 2009)

Mo is good to feed bacteria.

If you are growing in soil 
it will feed the microbes in your soil.

Mo is not good for hydro.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 19, 2009)

You da man!


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 19, 2009)

Milwaukee says I can leave the probe in my rez 24/7. Any response or experience???


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2009)

I got a couple questions for you. How far is it from your screen to your light? Also, how hot is the space between the tops of the plant and the light? I don't mean like 85 degrees, what I mean is could the plants/ screen get any closer to the light without burning, or are they as close to the light as possible as they are? 

I'm in the process of getting my scrog set up soon with 6 plants in 3 x 2 feet of space in a DWC with 400 hps. I am very glad you have this thread as it's very close to what I was thinking, and you are doing a really good job. Nice pics too.

I love vasquez rocks as well. I used to visit often with my girlfriend, who is now my wife. I swear every fourth commercial on tv is filmed there too.

About your neighbor, you have more patience than me. I would tell the chick to get the hell out of my presence, and never speak to me or around me again. I know it's her place and all, but I guess that's why I don't have many friends.

I don't know if anyone uses the spell checker on here, but you'd think RIU would add 'hps' to their dictionary. I just noticed right now.


----------



## Earl (Jan 20, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> Milwaukee says I can leave the probe in my rez 24/7. Any response or experience???


I leave the probe in the rez
except when I am flushing and only have RO in my rez.

I put the probe in cal fluid 4.01 while I add the nutes
and then I put the probe back in the rez 24/7


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 20, 2009)

The space between my screen and lights is currently 10 inches. The screen and lights are adjustable and can set them at any height. When I first vegged I removed the screen and allowed the plants to grow vertical for 66 days, then I carefully bent stalks and added screen. I think I could stand to lower the light a bit more without heat issues, but I'm a bit worried about hot spots also since I shaped my reflector myself. -But after 2 seconds of thought (just now), I have decided to lower the lights today.
I have been experimenting with height, but I'm being cautious since I am trying to save money by growing my own.

Next grow I will be bending also, but eventually I will begin topping the plants when I get a rotation system going so I can do it before i put them into box. 

It sounds like you are setting up a winner! I am so happy with what I did thus far, and cannot wait to turn my bros on to my herbs because they are looking phenomenal.

yeah, i see those rocks on tv all the time. My friend said he saw a naked Indian there too... lol

My neighbors chick is such a fucking "piece of work". I stopped over Saturday as he was in his garage talking to a friend. As soon as Fatty heard my voice, she came out and started her shit. It's so pathetic. She proceeds to tell me that one of our other neighbors (similar type acquaintance, I stop by his garage when pedaling my bike and we have burned a few times) has some issues with me and she says that he doesn't have the balls to tell me that He don't like me (but she does according to her). Funny things is, within 5 seconds of saying that, He (the other neighbor) comes walking into her garage. I say hello and begin our conversation with, "Hey Red (fictitious name), if you got any issues with me, I'm a pretty mellow guy and you can talk to me, I'm right here". He replies, "I got no issues with you, what are you talking about?" As I begin to explain that Vivian (her real name) just finished explaining to me how you don't have balls big enough to..." She interrupted the conversation and started screaming some nigger comment because she looked so stupid and like such a bitch at that moment. It was classic.

I'm not a devious person (I have deviant ideas though), but I think I know how I will teach her a lesson. Karma is a MOTHERFUCKER,and that's my new name... She has called the wrong nigger a nigger... lol. I will feel guilty as hell later in life, but it will be such a fun gratification when I see the results. God I'm good... lol

I have only been to Vasquez a couple times, and the punchbowl once. i will be heading to the punchbowl next August for the Perseides meteor showers.

Since you are local I think we should talk sometime because I have a concept that I want to build as my next box. All the things I could've planned better for this one will be incorprated. My nexy one will be market worthy...

If you have any questions, ask away I like to help.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 20, 2009)

I feel the pressure now, I hope lowering the light does alright. If the heat isn't too much I bet it will make things better. I like how I have opinions on how things are going to work, when I haven't grown anything yet. But I've read so much stuff in the past month or so. I feel like I know more about growing weed than anything else. 

I understand saving money growing it for yourself. My smoking habit is just too expensive. Speaking of saving money, I'm making my own reflector too. What kind of glass did you use? I read somewhere to get triple tempered glass or something, I haven't really looked into it. I'm doing that later.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 20, 2009)

I am using a piece of 1/8 regular glass that I thought would break during the testing. It's still in there with 2-250 watt bulbs, but thee are 75 CFM fans blowing on them. I have often wondered if I would reduce heat if I used thicker glass. I also should us tempered, but whatever, "This is just a test"... lol


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 20, 2009)

Got my Flora Kleen from "Brown" today. 

Directions say to flush the last day or two before harvest.

How do ya'll do it?

When is more then question. I started flushing just a two days ago with PHed water (which I realize I didn't need to PH).


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 25, 2009)

Eh roasty check this out... Grows looking great by the way brotha.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/154294-dwc-bubbleponics-sub-forum-anyone.html


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 25, 2009)

That's cool, we will have our resources all united like a wacky-tabacky wide web...

Here some pics tp update the current status. The purp is looking wicked!!! I am amazed at the trichs/white hairs covering event the long petals. I am now - *66 day veg/64 day flower = 130 Days Total.
*https://www.rollitup.org/members/jigfresh.html


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jan 25, 2009)

beautiful!!

they are looking pretty close, when are they getting the chop?

they make my cannabinoid receptors water...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice, how long are you going to flower for ??


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 25, 2009)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jan 25, 2009)

haha - is that "bikes kill" or "bike skill"?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 25, 2009)

looks tasty!!


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 26, 2009)

What ever you want it to be,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bikes kill


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

where do i get a scope/loupe for looking at the trichs??


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

they are mostly clear, right?? im just learning how to read trichs... you have to wait till mostly cloudy,right?


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 27, 2009)

That is the big question, when do i chop???

I am considering slowly (as they appear to ripen) removing the buds that look more ripe. I'm going to try and gauge when they are about 50/50 cloudy/amber and remove at that time. I THINK I want to take the fruit when they are 50/50 because I read that it should give me a medium level high, not totally a head or totally a body buzz. I hope that information is correct...lol. I think I would rather pick early than late also. I read that the later I wait, the more lethargic the buzz will be???

I bought Flora Kleen and will administer the final 2 days (as I can best guess when that will be).

How long does it take to over-ripen? I know that is a broad question, but can this occur in a week or does this usually happen over weeks? I realize that I will have to learn from experience, but I'd sure like to be pretty darn close on my first try... Thanks to everyone thus far.

The purple (left side front) is much more ripe than the Jack/Jah. It seems that stuff has a while to go. I am not impressed with the Jack, but I have to remember that I have no co2 and I wasn't very gentle with PH changes. I know it's a much more tempermenta grow, so I might hold off on that. But the Purple Kush clones are doing decent. I need to raise the nutes so the get big and become strong like those Angry Jalapenos... Hot!!!!!! (If you don't get it, ignore it...)

BloodShot420,


> when are they getting the chop?


Well my friend, I am guessing over the weekend. I don't know how long it takes to mature in the final stages. I am checking every other day but wil begin each day now. Thanks for the word of confidence, "we happy"

Onthe dl,
I think you are on the right path to a revolution. The old-timers are gonna get pissed though... 

winkdogg420, I don't have a scope, I'm using my camera as you have seen... lol. The really magnified stuff is a photo with a magnifying glass in frong of lens. It takes some practice (and understand if Macro and Manual focus) though. Next set should be good I think... But, most hydro shops have the ones that have lights in them. For my application I needed something so I could see the trichs from afar, so I doctor'd up a monocular spyglass thingy with some random lenses from binoculars that were a piece of chit. It gives me some fooking wicked magnification at almost any distance to see the nugs in the back.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 27, 2009)

What the hell, i had fresh batteries...

It's hard to believe that less than 10 years ago we used to have to wait a week to see what our photos looked like, whether good or bad... and it cost like $7.00 for 24... lol.

My girlfriends never let me take nude photos because they didn't want the lab technician to see their nakedness. We've gone digital, but I get the same answer, just their reasons have changed... lol. The only real difference is that it wouldn't take week to show my buddies her tig ol bitties...... lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking real good.

What kind of nutrients and supplements have you used?


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jan 27, 2009)

its gonna be a good weekend!!... the purp is lookin ready..

it wouldnt hurt to cut a nug off and start drying it right now to test


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 27, 2009)

Sup Jigs!,
I used the General Hydroponics 3 part Flora series in conjunction with two additives Diamond Nectar, and Kool Bloom. This was my first attempt but I can see how the 3 part series could be a great way to go when I gain experience by being able to tailor my nutrient mixture/ratios towards the current conditions. Each of the 3 parts is a different portion of the total nutes needed, but it's broken down into a Grow, Bloom, and Micro categories/bottles. So, if I wanted to increase the nutes for vegging, I could bump up the Grow portion of my mixture, and visa versa with bloom and the micro/base nutes.

Next grow I will push the nutes to the limits instead of being safe as i did this time adn I think I will enjoy it.

BloodShot420, that is just what I did when I awoke this fine Christmas morning... lol. I wish i could share when it done... This was a small sized nug from the farthest from the lights. It smells like purple drink... This nug weighted in at 3.7 grams fully intact. I trimmed the fan leaves that had no truchs about halfway down.

I haven't looked, but do any of you know a place to get accurate numbers for curing environment? I have a humidifier and some empty cabinets that are dark???


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow man... that looks awesome!!... got some real purp on the first grow?! just awesome... nothing in my garden changes color, i think it stays too warm...

also, on the next grow, you should check out the Lucas formula... it elminates the "grow" portion of the 3 part nutrients... the grow contains almost all nitrogen, but there is enough nitrogen in the "micro" for MJ... if you push the limits with the regular ratios, the first thing you will see is nute burn from too much nitrogen - just a heads up 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/4387-lucas-formula.html


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 27, 2009)

BloodShot420,
I am thinking of doing organic nutes on my next grow but haven't read up yet. Thanks for the info and the help, I'm almost over the hump...

My plan was to push the nutes next run, but I will have to read the Lucas stuff before i decide.

I realized that the Co2 (even though it was from yeast, sugar, and water) made a difference in the "purple-ness". I can see the area where the nozzle was attached is much more purple than the areas further away.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmmm you think the c02 is that big of a help ... My room isnt sealed but i might ake a batch up and put it in the middle!


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jan 27, 2009)

ha - thats an interesting deduction... i dont have my co2 hooked up yet, i think thats the last area that my garden is lacking in.... i just gotta swap some bud for a co2 monitor after this harvest (coming in a couple weeks) and it should be ready to operate for the next run...

that extra co2 lovin' you gave them really paid off


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 27, 2009)

Hell, I went thru a 5lb. bag of sugar and a whole jar of yeast. I gotta visit the local AirGas and see if I can make a trade... lol

I think I see many more thrichs/white hairs when the Co2 has been injected. When the sugar/yeast/water went flat there seemed to be less whiteness throughout.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm a picker, I'm a grinner, I'm a lover, and I'm a sinner...

What's crazy is that I have only harvested from a 4"x3" area of the screen and pulled off 4.3oz/120g. wet (will become about 1 oz. I'll guess) but there is still a lot more screen to clear. I'm stoked...

After trimming the fan leaves the weight is 3.5oz/100g. wet with stems.

I ended up flushing for about about a week and never used the Flora Kleen. Still waiting for the other plant to finish so I can flush with Kleen.

My first rake full of leaves looks and smells tasty. I have designated some cabinet space for drying/curing. Pointers about what I'm doing wrong will be appreciated.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn that food looks good bro.. Just as good as the nuggies.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

Should be a great harvest!


----------



## Earl (Jan 28, 2009)

You got some nice colors in those buds.

Let them cure slowly to get the full flavor
after all that work
don't rush the cure.

You should have about 14 grams after it dries.

I always divide the wet bud weight by 8 
and that is usually pretty close.

Leave them out for two days on a window screeen,
and then put them in a paper bag to slow down the drying.

Open the bag every day and let them breath,
do this for 1 week

Then jar them and burp the jars every day for a month.

After a month you will have fairly even cured buds to smoke,
and the flavor will peak after about 2 months in the jar.

The rate of cure depends on the humidity,
usually pretty low this time of year.

In the summer without a/c
it may take double the time.



Nice job.

What's next ?
.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks fellas, and thanks for the info, I will probably take more in a few days to check difference in drying techniques.

What I pulled today is in the dark cabinet with a humidifier keeping humidity at 47% and a very small fan to circulate the air. There is a tin shield to keep the mist from hitting the buds directly, and temp is constant 72-78 degrees. I am planning on leaving in box/cabinet for 2 weeks and then move to jar. Will this work to dry or am I doing too much???

Earl,
I understand your suggestion of window screen and paper bag, then jar method, but will 2 weeks of 47% and then 2 weeks jar do it? Which do you recommend, I'm going to be patient and wait for the gold (slow cure).

Thanks again as always to all for their help.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 29, 2009)

my man, did you ever end up lowering the light? Did it do anything that you noticed.

Bud's looking good. Nice work.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 29, 2009)

Jig, what up G? I did lower the light about 3 inches but it was too short of a time period to notice anything I think. I will keep it lower on the next run because I now know what temps I'll be hitting. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 29, 2009)

BloodShot420,
You called it...!!! My buddy was a little pissed about your comment regarding he and his girl, He says you need your ass kicked... lol. I said, I agree with you and that if not for His ignorant chick, we'd have no issues and nobody would even be thinking about kicking asses. I don't think he has realized that she is the sole instigator. Point is, him saying you need your ass kicked (he probably means me too) just shows the mentality... Instead of facing the truth that his chick is ridiculously ignorant and an embarassment to whatever race she is, he got upset. I think she forgets the she is ruled by a black man, and it's going to go deeper. When I finish school I think I'm going to get a job where she works, just so i can fire her dumb ass... lol.

I like your idea about he feminized seeds also. I haven't cut all of the buds yet, so I'll hook ya up man, no worries. I have clones of this purple kush for nwxt run, I'll feminize those. Let me know what you need, we are local i think. Be careful though, my neighbor wants to kick your ass... lol.


[youtube]T4Z4mjBjW3E&feature[/youtube]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4Z4mjBjW3E&feature=related

Today I raked in a bit more. Started off at 225g./8oz. but weighted in at 180g/6.4 oz. I cut and trimmed the big leaves, then moved into dark cabinet. The cuttings from yesterday seemed kinda dry already (outer leafs crispy) so I raised humidity to 50% and turned off the little fan circulating air. I may have to aim that fan at ceiling or other wall opposite drying buds. It's amazing how much these bitches shrink...

I got 1 more batch to pull out of screen that should be about 5 OZ wet. I will do that tonight.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jan 29, 2009)

what'd i do?! you were showin' him your thread on RIU huh? lol...

I get that all the time tho, most people who cant defend themselves verbally/mentally usually resort to physical violence... it just makes me giggle cuz i know the madder they are the dumber they feel...

you can make a REALLY purple bud as you are chopping them... they only look cool though, not so tasty apparently..

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9902-color-my-dreams.html


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 29, 2009)

BloodShot420,

Forgot, you are in ATL. Yeah, I did eat a rotating restaurant, I think it was in the Hilton also. I took the MARTA(?) to the library, got to see the aquarium, Ceremony Park(?) where the guy set off the explosive during the Olympics, and got to see some of the town. We were over in the area across from the ESPN Center/Restaurant. Fun place. I wanted to drive up to the racetrack and drive the go-karts, but I had to work...



> what'd i do?! you were showin' him your thread on RIU huh? lol...
> 
> I get that all the time tho, most people who cant defend themselves verbally/mentally usually resort to physical violence... it just makes me giggle cuz i know the madder they are the dumber they feel...


You are correct and I agree with you. I used to be that way when I was younger, wanting to kick everybody's ass just because they look at me crooked (those fuckers... lol) especially if i was drinking. I've since realized the error in my ways. I couldn't even imagine getting into a "real" fight these days, especially since I've started puffing... (I truly don't think he would either).

Thanks for the link; Maybe I'll make some pink Valentine's Day herb for my girl and put it with the roses instead of baby's breath (the plant)...

Maybe I'll make different color nuggs for Easter Nugg hunting in April...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 29, 2009)

all i can do is   good job man, i just switched my flower room from a sog to a scog for one big plant my room is around your size 2x2x6 ..... not really to sure how the hole scog works just i know theres a screen holding the plants down to stunt growth i have to read well i have to find some time to read......welll shit man looking at thos pics dam shit fuk pussy very nice cant wait for my harvest im guessing 90 days from now ..........how long did you flower for ?? any helpfulll tips that you learned from your grow you can throw my way i would be great full ....awww babys crying agian grrr gotta love it


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

THE SCREEN DOESNT STUNT GROWTH YOU TRAIN IT TO GROW AND FILL THE SCREEN TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF YOUR LIGHTS AND GET MANY GOOD SIZE COLAS AS SEEN ON drynroastyS SCREEN!! 

IM NOT YELLING IN ALL CAPS IM LAZY  SORRY






Hulk Nugs said:


> all i can do is   good job man, i just switched my flower room from a sog to a scog for one big plant my room is around your size 2x2x6 ..... not really to sure how the hole scog works just i know theres a screen holding the plants down to stunt growth i have to read well i have to find some time to read......welll shit man looking at thos pics dam shit fuk pussy very nice cant wait for my harvest im guessing 90 days from now ..........how long did you flower for ?? any helpfulll tips that you learned from your grow you can throw my way i would be great full ....awww babys crying agian grrr gotta love it


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jan 29, 2009)

right on thanks for the tip wink hahaha you remind me of a guy a new we called wank dog hahaha funny shit he used to grow a freaking huge afro hahaha aww miss the old times


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

We were at a party all fucked up and some dude called me "wayne rat" instead of winkdogg??? He really thought thats what people were calling me must have been deaf . We had a laugh on that one




hulk nugs said:


> right on thanks for the tip wink hahaha you remind me of a guy a new we called wank dog hahaha funny shit he used to grow a freaking huge afro hahaha aww miss the old times


----------



## mutefruit (Jan 29, 2009)

this was a really cool post thank you....


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes Bloodshot/Nuggs, my neighbor has seen what I'm harvesting... lol. He raked in a whopping 1/2 ounce from a year of growing and I laughed my ass off (okay, maybe an ounce). Serves him right though... lol. I feel malicious because I actually felt satisfaction when his grow didn't work out because I had this guy dialed in to pull many ounces per grow with my design. He and his GF (I'm sure their friends chimed in too) decided that my ideas were not worthy of them and kept second guessing me and my design... lol. I wasted a bunch of time and effort and argued with he and herIt's good to be king... lol.

It's funny, I had build a perfect stealth grow box with his tools in his garage from his old washing machine that was hollowed out. It was prefect, I set it up with an adjustable screen, movable lights that were air cooled, the whole front panel detached with the door, and I built a ebb & flow feeding system to use with the 50 liters of hydroton. Anyhow my neighbor let his girlfriend, the one who calls me NIGGER for no reason, convince him that I don't know what I'm doing about growing and that he is my puppet and does whatever I say regarding the box I built. Little comments like "What are you his little puppet?" under her breath after I would explain how I felt we should do something. Anyhow he started acting strange, as if he doesn't have to do what a Nigger tells him to do, especially when his/their friends were over and we all were hanging out... 

Needless to say, I was over there one day and his GF started with the BS, and he was supporting her condescending line of questioning by sort of being an asshole, so I decided to pack up all my grow gear and dismantle what I built. Hahahahaha. He still hasn't got a good setup yet.. lol. I don't even feel bad about him losing out, he did it to himself... lol. It's no big deal, he is getting on the right track now, but it felt good to realize that my plans would've worked out perfectly the whole time, producing extremely good herbs...

Even funnier is that EVERYTHING I suggested he do to his grow he has done and everything IKE told him made his grow better (he still only got a ounce maybe), but he still doubts my designing and engineering skills, so I will let him struggle as he always has. Don't misunderstand me,. I'm not superhero, just a cool guy that likes to do cool projects. I even tried to help the guy with design on his truck but he doesn't believe I know what I'm talking about until he sees what I say come true, and even then he denies my designing expertise. Funniest part is that his idiot gf convinced him not to take my design advice when he was welding and has fucked shit up for him again... lol. 

I wonder when he is going to to find a real woman who will make his life better not miserable? I'd like to see him happy, but the problem is he thinks he already is with her and that she is some kind of catch. She is an insecure, loudmouth, nag/hag. As soon as he meets up with another decent chick, he'll understand. All I can say about his chick is that Karma is my friend and "she" will come around to visit her some more.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 31, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> Karma is my friend


By the title I thought you were going to write how 'Liquid Karma' really made the buds bigger.

Your story was much more entertaining.

How's the girls doin?


----------



## drynroasty (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah Jig, I'm not a blogger, but I'm trying to get in the habit of doing it for school and work experience in the future. The more I type, the better at it and the easier it will be to type for school and work... Anyhow, my story is interesting but sorry to bore you with it, I'm just rambling on to get it out of my system. Although it may not sound like it, I like my neighbor and would rather just build stuff instead of dealing with his wench.

My gurls are doing wonderful my man, I raked another 4 oz of wet bud off the purple today and there is still about another 2 oz. to harvest. It has been a great weed!!! (I meant week...). I'll finish up with about 2.5-3 oz from the purple and I still hae to harvest the Jah, which looks pretty decent too.

It looks like the Jah has a weed or so before I start raking it. I imagine I'll get more from her, but the buds don't seem as dense.

I have one more small batch to harvest from purple (this is Saturdays catch) and then I will wait for my Jack Herer to finish. The Jack has been flushing for a week already so i hope she finishes soon.


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 1, 2009)

Yo Jiggy, I just saw your setup coming together, looking wicked. You will have to anchor your screen (as you already know).
U might consider putting additional airstones at the base of the baskets also. 

FREE THE BLACK KITTY KAT!!!!!
FREE THE BLACK KITTY KAT!!!!!
FREE THE BLACK KITTY KAT!!!!!
FREE THE BLACK KITTY KAT!!!!!
FREE THE BLACK KITTY KAT!!!!!
FREE THE BLACK KITTY KAT!!!!!
FREE THE BLACK KITTY KAT!!!!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 1, 2009)

looking good man, love those purple buds. The stalks on those plants are huge, i got a few that are outrageous thickness. Nice grow man!!!! +rep if i can!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 1, 2009)

what up roast,  do you mean I should put a bubbler at the bottom of the rez under each net pot, or that I should have airstones on the bottom of the rez and some up close to the net pots? Or something else. Let me know, I'm not trying to cut any corners. I just want a bomb setup.

We got a lot of cats, sometimes they act up and have to be dealt with.

Also, I'm sure it's a stupid question, but the screen is going to be pushed up right. I mean, I'm going to secure it so it wont move, but the plants will be trying to pick it up. Rather than the plant weighing it down, right?

When are you going to try smoking some of your harvest? That shit looks good.


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 1, 2009)

C'mon Jigs, I been smokin like a chiminey!!! I'm still drying, and curing. i harvested in stages to see if there is much difference (and because i wasn't sure when ripe was...) but I believe I did very well on timing. I let dry in humidity of 55%, saw some mold in 1 bud, lowered it to 47% and they have been basking in it since I cut em. I have gone through about 3/4 of an OZ already, but I feel like Snoop Spiccoli.

This bud is ridiculous!!!!! The smell, the taste, the high... I cannot wait to harvest the other now. I swear to you that this is an empowering feeling to have done a successful grow and had my ALL friends rave about my product. I went to Pasadena on Saturday to watch UFC, (St. Pierre worked B.J. Penn) and took some with. Everyone was happy, especially me. I kept getting the feeling that, "this is what it's like when your kid does something I bet." I am so proud of m gurls and hope they encouraged their sisters as well...

Thanks to everyone who helped and gave advice, I'm just packing a bowl now, so I'll partake with each of you in mind.



> airstones on the bottom of the rez and some up close to the net pots?


---Yes, I think it is a good idea if you have the means to do so.

//Look at post #29 in this thread, the last 2 photos show you what I did

Jig, not proven but I believe you could see better health and grow results if you add an airstone someplace near the underside of the net pot to get air circulating in the mass of roots that ball up just below net pot. While removing a male from my setup I noticed some darkness in the root-ball outside the net pot and added airstones to the remaining two plants in my grow, along with the airstones already in DWC tank. I haven't investigated the two I added airstones to, but I reason that it cannot hurt since I have been seeing more posts about root rot issues in the root-ball and saw the potential. Besides, it makes sense... lol

I plan to do it next grow also to be proactive in fighting issues before they become issues. Currently I used 1 quart containers from the local deli (I cut the bottom out) to hold net pots, and I added an airstone in each one to get the water in the root-ball circulating with O2.

I believe my gurls push upwards a little. My screen is very secure so I don't know what you are going to have to deal with, but the answer is yes, the plants will push upwards as the main stalk grows. I bent my stalks to 90 degrees at the screen so their growth probably flowed with the stalk. If you top, I bet you'd have more to deal with.


----------



## T macc (Feb 2, 2009)

Holy Shit, your buds look like real grown ass trees.  lol. good job on the grow.
Hope to get my plants to look like that


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey bro, I hope you don't mind me posting a question on your thread. I'm asking you or anyone else. I figure a bunch of people are reading this tread and were all into scrog's, so this could add to the info-bank. I posted also in Setup & Design. I'll let you know if there are any great answers over there.

Hey guys, I'm setting up a closet grow room. I'm doing a scrog.

Should the thermostat (to control the exhaust fan) be located above or below my screen?

I am planning on shielding the thermostat from the light either way.

I guess another way of asking my question is: What setting should the thermostat be if placed above my screen vs. below my screen?

From reading I gather that 75 is a good air temp. But I imagine it to be a few degrees difference between the top and bottom areas.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> C'mon Jigs, I been smokin like a chiminey!!! I have gone through about 3/4 of an OZ already, but I feel like Snoop Spiccoli.


*Represent !!*


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 2, 2009)

> Should the thermostat (to control the exhaust fan) be located above or below my screen?
> 
> I am planning on shielding the thermostat from the light either way.
> 
> ...


Heat rises, so take that into consideration. I would set yer intake at screen height or allow air to enter under door, thus which it will pass thru plants to get to exhaust, which I would locate at top to allow heat to flow thru using physics (heat rises). Another idea would be to do what i did and use two intakes, one above screen and one below. Why? because I am exhausting the air from the top of box and if I locate intake above sceen, the air below stays co2 enriched if I inject it below screen, thus penitrating the lower nugs also (and I think the plants take in CO2 from the underside of leaves anyhow...). Now, when light are off and and CO2 is off, I don't want mold so I DO want the air below and thru plants exchanged/circulated and exhausted (this is when I switch on lower intake, which is also hooked to a thermostat as an auxillery heat protection just in case...). Aslo, when lights are on i can inject CO2 via intake at screen height to blow it directly on upper leaves and nugs (but only if they've been good, I love my gurls...).

I think different strains call for different temperatures; do a thorough search for info about your strain (it's out there...). My average temp was 72-76 during veg and 75-79 flower. I think most recomend 78.

Ya Jigs, I'm pissed about you jackin my thread, IT's ON dog......
"What gurls???". "Okay..."
Jigs, you lucked out man, me gurls say leave you alone...today...

Gotta study, learning .NET now. Whew...

WORD!


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 2, 2009)

> Holy Shit, your buds look like real grown ass trees.  lol. good job on the grow.
> Hope to get my plants to look like that


TMacc, thanks man, it took a lot of reading and weeding thru the schwagg. This is a freaking fun hobby. I don't have kids and think I found an alternative...lol.

Anyone into RC gliders, DS'ing???

[youtube]Vi0hrjqU15I&feature[/youtube]


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 2, 2009)

Jigfresh, you are in BBear, fook man... I'm jealous. Are you near Summit? I will be there to ride mtb this summer if they aren't being too strict about bikes. U ride boards/bikes? I broke my collarbone on wiseman.

Used to date a chick who family had a cabin in Blue Jay and stayed a couple times. Just up the way from the chalet that I heard got moved/burned?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 2, 2009)

i have a couple micro and mini helis(blades) plus some 1/8 th nitros and i carprt race 1/18 th brushless!! i never flew a glider ..stoopid ? is that brushless?? i know it cant just be gliding???




drynroasty said:


> TMacc, thanks man, it took a lot of reading and weeding thru the schwagg. This is a freaking fun hobby. I don't have kids and think I found an alternative...lol.
> 
> Anyone into RC gliders, DS'ing???
> 
> [youtube]Vi0hrjqU15I&feature[/youtube]


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 2, 2009)

isn't that sick!!! It's just gliding... There is the hill called Parker Mountain where the wind comes up just right a few months a year. I have never flown like that guy, I'm into a more laid back, but full of adrenaline flying. That is just pure speed. When you are near it sounds like it's causing thousands of small sonic booms. 

It's called Ds, Dynamic Soaring and I think it got started at Parker Mtn, but am just guessing. Anyhow, when the wind blows up on one side of Parker mtn at 60 mph it creates some serious lift at the apex and leaves still/dead air on the backside, which the pilot flies his model into from the fast updraft. Something yo0u'd no believe until you witness it.

Keep in mind that the wind is gusting at like 70 MPH I bet...

I got into gliders last year but used to fly a brushless wing that would do like 100mph, and that was hella fast. but I asked because I am looking for a DS model for this season.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 2, 2009)

pretty cool stuff it keeps getting crazier and way more expensive . i dont even use most of my stuff anymore it cost too much to keep running the 1/18carpet racers are cheap to run!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2009)

That gliding stuff is crazy. I've never heard of anything like that. I heard of old guys flying slow ass rc planes, but that shit is sick. I looked up video's with 'brushless' in them, and wow. I guess I haven't payed attention to RC stuff since they became popular or maybe existed. I didn't know rc cars could go that fast. I bet the batteries these days last longer than 20 years ago too.

Thanks for the info on the thermo and the screen. Pretty hard core stuff having two intakes that switch. If I do anything like that it will have to be next time.



> IT's ON dog......


Thats why I'm glad you quit drinking like you used to. Keep listening to your girls, they won't lead you wrong. Did you know that little red fucker is cussing? If you highlight him you can see.

I used to snowboard when I was younger. I haven't been boarding once since I've lived up here. I think the snow loses a little appeal when you have to dig it out all the time.

About your grow, did you prune leaves? I know you are supposed to cut away all the extra growth beneath the screen, but from reading people seem to be split on pruning leaves above the screen to get more light to every single bud site. I'm thinking maybe just cut some really big leaves halfway, but too much seems to be counterintuitive. I'm no botanist, but don't the leaves gather the light for photosynthesis.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

i used to have all the oldies rc10 blackfoot subaru brat ..i still have most of them .batteries have come a long way in 20 years i have some of the old 7.2v packs still ..7-9 min run time with the new lipos i can run twice as fast for 45-55 mins its amazing but some batts cost 250.00 and up for big stuff!





jigfresh said:


> That gliding stuff is crazy. I've never heard of anything like that. I heard of old guys flying slow ass rc planes, but that shit is sick. I looked up video's with 'brushless' in them, and wow. I guess I haven't payed attention to RC stuff since they became popular or maybe existed. I didn't know rc cars could go that fast. I bet the batteries these days last longer than 20 years ago too.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the thermo and the screen. Pretty hard core stuff having two intakes that switch. If I do anything like that it will have to be next time.
> 
> ...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

those planes must be carbon fiber to put up with the stress .i wonder if there are any vids from inside one of those on youtube??




winkdogg420 said:


> i have a couple micro and mini helis(blades) plus some 1/8 th nitros and i carprt race 1/18 th brushless!! i never flew a glider ..stoopid ? is that brushless?? i know it cant just be gliding???


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 3, 2009)

yes, carbon fiber and molded under pressure I think. They are pulling serious G's. When they come apart they truly come apart like confetti.

Yes, the lipo batteries are wicked, and dangerous... They explode all the time...

laugh at this... lol. I'm scared now
[youtube]-DcpANRFrI4&feature[/youtube][youtube]W0tE_ohirhI&feature[/youtube]


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 3, 2009)

i used to want that subaru brat so friggin bad...

Tamaya(?)...had some sick stuff back in the day.

I live between two world famous slopes for RC, I had to get into it...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 3, 2009)

My father rip built me the subaru brat in i think 1985.. They just re released it in 2006 i hve both in the basement ready to go! You can get the tamiya brat for 199.99usd with radio charger everything! Google it i think tower hobbies has it!


Also i have seen tons of cool vids with the guy in the 1st lipo vid he must be mr gadget or somthing!


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 3, 2009)

I added it up (kind of) and had 14OZ wet after trimming and ended up with about about 2 OZ of UNQUESTIONABLY the best PK I have ever tasted.

Again, thanks for the help everyone.

Next run will be 6 of the purple in the same box with CO2 and organic nutes.

My mother is looking gorgeous in her coffee can bubbler; I raised PPM from 120ish to 700 and she loved it... The clones I cut are doing nice and I've topped them all once already. 

Here are pics of the Jack also... Me and my Jew girlfriend just sampled the Jack/Jah and it's even better than the Purple already she says...

I BBQ chicken breast (2 paks) with my secret BBQ rub/sauce each week but don't usually eat it (it for my girl), but lately these little pieces of BBQ'd yardbird on on garlic cheese bread have been rockin!!!! thought I'd share.


----------



## BloodShot420 (Feb 3, 2009)

aweee man... i'm jelous of that PK you got!! 14 oz wet should be about 3.5 dry, no?

you gonna try to get any bananas from them? you would be the MAN if you could get some fem seeds of that... what'cha want?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

it differs from strain to strain and how well you trim stem thickness...i hear any where from 1oz= 1/8-1/4 wet to dry give or take


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone know why I'm not seeing many pistils growing from the buds?
As you can see there were some pistils (they have turned to brown/red hairs), but there doesn't seem to be as many as there should. Is humidity a big factor for the pistils to flourish? I have buds, but nor many pistils...

Here is my new cloner experiment. I cut some new clones to test her out and size them for my next grow in a week or two.

Happy Birthday Bob!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 7, 2009)

They do seem a lil light on the pistils i guess it differs with strains!


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 7, 2009)

Understand taht strains differ, but others pictures of similar strains show more pistils.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 8, 2009)

your pistils will die off and regrow as the plant grows. How far into flower is it?


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm just coming up on 10 weeks, which is when the cycle should end. I've read 10-12 weeks for this strain to finish.


----------



## bluntdocter (Feb 9, 2009)

I would think its time to harvest if u have 50%- 70% brown pistils, plants stopstopped producing crystals, plants stop producing resin, the fan leaves have turned yellow and started to fall off, the smell has reached a peak, bud mass has not increased in the past few days. little help for a happy harvest, nice grow


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 9, 2009)

actually very little help.........

What strain is it drynoroast?
Did you start counting flower weeks when you changed lights otr when the pistils stared showing good?
Either way i would say ten weeks in should be right for choping. The best bet would be to put a post up in the harvest and cure forum.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am learning a lot about harvest just by clipping a lil each week i can feel the difference that way!!! Now that i got the scope i know exactly what im smoking!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 9, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I am learning a lot about harvest just by clipping a lil each week i can feel the difference that way!!! Now that i got the scope i know exactly what im smoking!


I've done it too, i think twice.
Once at about 7 weeks, and one just the other day on my tall girl. It's drying now.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 9, 2009)

i threw together a few cool dryers to speed things up a bit these nugs will be ready for jars in about three days if the house is at 70%! i think because its at room temp i really dont loose anything? food dehydrators do the same exact thing and dried fruit still has all the sugar /vitamins??? or maybe i could introduce a lil heat pad like for a turtle tank?? i think they run around 95 degreesF.


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

I made a couple dryers too but what worked best for me was to use an empty cabinet; I used wire hangars to make the drying rack, I cut the bottom out of some tin oven pans and taped window screen, and sealed light out. I added a humidifier to keep levels steady and built a charcoal filter to scrub the odors.

Wink, whenever I build stuff like those dryers I give em eyes and name them like the droids in Star Wars.

By the way, "those are not the droids you are looking for..." lol


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

Okay, the Jack Herer is still frosty with cloudy white trichomes. A week or so more... There are some sites where there are still bright green pistils growing, but not too many. 

I am going to wait for the pistils to change as most of you do, so it shouldn't be long now.

I got a CO2 tank but now need the needle valve/solenoid setup


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 14, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> Okay, the Jack Herer is still frosty
> 
> ...I got a CO2 tank but now need the needle valve/solenoid setup


Jack Herer? Wasn't it Lights of Jah or something?

How much you spend on the co2 setup? Is it a big thing?

Pics?

You seen my babies yet?


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

Jack Herer and Lights of Jah are the same strain I'm learning. Maybe not exact but very similar genetics. I have been using "Jack" because more people know that name than Lights of Jah.

I picked up a small CO2 tank that should be perfect for my box. It holds 2 lbs I think. Pics later...


----------



## whitenugz (Feb 14, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> your pistils will die off and regrow as the plant grows. How far into flower is it?


Both of my grows this happened and the 2nd pistil growth was a lot compared to the first; even if my first pistil sprout was amazing.

Also do you have any pictures that show the whole set up + nugget formation. Like a picture of all the nugz + setup or each individually? I'm about to do this same set up and it was be very helpful. Answer a lot of my questions about my yeild and what not.


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool I hope she comes back "swinging"!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 14, 2009)

its on my first lst if you look into my thread it went white then brown now white again(and pink) it might take some looking but i def have the pics you need



whitenugz said:


> Both of my grows this happened and the 2nd pistil growth was a lot compared to the first; even if my first pistil sprout was amazing.
> 
> Also do you have any pictures that show the whole set up + nugget formation. Like a picture of all the nugz + setup or each individually? I'm about to do this same set up and it was be very helpful. Answer a lot of my questions about my yeild and what not.


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

Ya Wink, I was just looking at your grow. Looking tasty man, me glands is salivating...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 14, 2009)

whitenugz said:


> Both of my grows this happened and the 2nd pistil growth was a lot compared to the first; even if my first pistil sprout was amazing.
> 
> Also do you have any pictures that show the whole set up + nugget formation. Like a picture of all the nugz + setup or each individually? I'm about to do this same set up and it was be very helpful. Answer a lot of my questions about my yeild and what not.


 check my journal, theres thousands of pics.
Just harvested today....sorry not trying to jack here, just letting you know what's going on in my neck of the woods!!LOL!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 14, 2009)

That means alot! Im glad you liked it!





drynroasty said:


> ya wink, i was just looking at your grow. Looking tasty man, me glands is salivating...


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 14, 2009)

> sorry not trying to jack here, just letting you know what's going on in my neck of the woods!!LOL!!!


lilMafia,
Jack all you want, but don't use my lotion or my keyboard, and clean your mess you pervert... Besides, I hear theres bodies burried in yur neck of the woods...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 14, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> lilMafia,
> Jack all you want, but don't use my lotion or my keyboard, and clean your mess you pervert... Besides, I hear theres bodies burried in yur neck of the woods...


 LOL...i'm so blazed i laughed for ten minutes about that...


----------



## drynroasty (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## BloodShot420 (Feb 15, 2009)

thats a good link...

she used to have that thread on overgrow


----------



## drynroasty (Mar 22, 2009)

I grow DWC, under HPS and MH
I have tried (first grow) GH 3 part Flora Series along with some Diamond Nectar and Liquid KoolBloom.

I have no comparison but have considered going organic for the next DWC run.

What would be my best choice for organic nutes?
What would be my best choice for non-organic?
What nutrients blow GH Flora away?


----------



## BloodShot420 (Mar 23, 2009)

I dunno bro, i dont think there is anything more economical than that GH 3 part... 

i just get the micro and bloom, and use the lucas formula - then you only need 2 bottles.

i went all out last time and spent $800 on advanced nutrients... they are OK, but i dont think there was THAT much of an improvement...

I think you did really well last grow, with the space you have - until you get anything else, i would just keep repeating what you did over and over... 

you'd be better off putting any extra money into something like side lighting - or UVB bulbs or something that the plant would notice...different nutrients will not make it grow much differently than you saw.

hope that helps...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 23, 2009)

i use $4 nutes and some molasses! works for me


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and help, it was a great experience and an even better hobby.

I have 3 Purple and 1 Bubba Kush in my current run and have just switched to flowering 12/12. I have begun to induce the flowering much sooner than my previous grow in hopes of leaving more void space (thanks Mystery), allowing for fewer but larger nuggs.

I have also begun using the light height and to casue the desired stretch or fatten effect desired while filling the screen. Raising the light caused the ranches to stretch/grow thru the screen, but every few days i would tuck the fan leaves under firstly, then (carefully) the growing shoots. The point is to not let the fan leaves block/shade any of bud bud sights. I have removed very minimal amounts of grenn this time and VERY, very little brown.

I allowed the gurls to rest in 23 hours of darkness before switching on HPS at 10" from screen and will lower it to 9" tomorrow. I will continue to lower light until I see or feel trouble. This time I will continue tucking until I see the white of the flowers and end tucking at that time.

I have filled rez with RO and will add nutes in the AM, using the Lucas Formula with additives.

Pics and more info to follow.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice... 2nd time around should be good.


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 16, 2009)

yay round two, you truly inspired me i built a box 24X27X48 and i built a sealed box 22X22X6 with glass on the bottom and 2 pc fans venting it that holds 16 cfl's 408watts could up it to 450. i am germing seeds now i have 15 pots and one coffe can dwc with 4 sites. and i got a 20lb co2 tank with regulator plus i put in a metal shelf to do screen of green.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 16, 2009)

Right on man back up and runnning, i thought your did you first grow and we were not going to see your second glad to hear you are going to posting it looking forward to the pics and the info.......How much did you end up dry wieght with your last grow ??? I just went to a clinic last night some guy was selling his grow to them and picked up didnt even have to pay hahaha they paid him aww one day i hope.


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah man! I am still flushing with RO since 10PM last night but will add nutes in just a bit.

From my last/first run I got over 12 OZ (13.9 according to photos) of wet untrimmed, which became about 2.0 OZ (I think 2.5 really). It was DAMN good smoke. I will have a side by side comparison with my LPS (Local Pot Shop/Store) when this batch is complete, choosing from their best ranking. It was delicious, and not just because it was mine.

Thanks for all the props peeps, I am glad to help, even if by bad example.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> Thanks for all the props peeps, I am glad to help, even if by bad example.


No self abasing allowed... you rocked it and you've inspired more than one of us.

Did you like the purple or jack/jah better?


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 16, 2009)

bikeskill, right on, I gotta check your setup out, is it posted here?

Hulk Nugs, No sir, I am coming on strong, like Donkey Kong. I want to pull 12OZ. out of this lil' bitch this time. 

BloodShot420, I am going to try the Lucas Formula and carefully mix additives in. I now have FloraNectar Sweetener (not pinapple), Diamond Nectar, and Liquid KoolBloom.

Jigs, see next paragraph

BTW - I ruined the other plants I had in the box last run. I think I over CO2'd em, or just over nuted them. I was so focused on the purple plants that I fooked up the other. When I realized how burnt they had become, it was too late, they had already turned hermie (I think). I have pics that I will upload later. But, I did smoke some of the Jah in desperate times, and the high was reall strong and dream-like. I would smoke a bit and a few hours later I would wonder if I ever got high from the bit I smoked, but I couldn't remember if I was high or what I did for the past 2 hours. That means I was really high...

But, There was even more buds than the purple on the Jah (about 12 OZ. wet). No more mixing different strains that are so different. I am now growing Bubba and Purple together because they are both Kush and flowering times are and nute levels are very similar I believe.

Pics soon...


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 16, 2009)

Jigs, I will be bringing you some of this grow. It will finish just about the time tim go biking in your backyard. If I bring some, do I get to sit and smoke on that amazing deck you have?


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> Jigs, I will be bringing you some of this grow. It will finish just about the time tim go biking in your backyard. If I bring some, do I get to sit and smoke on that amazing deck you have?


Not only that, but I'll either bbq or have the wife whip up one of her amazing dishes... dude you won't want to leave (especially becuase my Hindu Skunk is going to have us couch locked like a mother). Hope you aren't allergic to cats, skunks, racoons, squirrells, or birds... they are everywhere, haha.

I have some extra Liquid Light and Penetrator as well if you ever want to try some spray. The whole grow I only used about 100mL or each. So rustle up 2 light proof bottles... maybe save some old hydro nute bottles of stuff you ran out of. (if you want to take any that is).

And yeah... I know I'm really high when I can't remember if I smoked or not... "Am I high right now?.... I was going to smoke before and I don't remember what happened?" I've learned that the answers are YES... and YOU SMOKED ALREADY YOU POTHEAD


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 16, 2009)

Hahaha!! Cannot wait. If she is going to cook or if we are bbq'ing, I'm bringing something too. I cook whenever I can, especially new stuff. You might be a guinea pig, so to speak.

I looked at your Poppy photos and what a difference. I need to find out when those crops off 101 are in bloom, very similar carpet of color, but more colors.

great shots too!


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 16, 2009)

i give you the link once i make a journal need to find my cam first. you said you used co2 how long did you have it on and off for................................speeking of different strains i am germing 1 blueberry 1 ak-47 1 hindu kush bag seed i unknown bag seed 1 spoetnik#1 1 gooey fruit 2 unknown clone X ak-47 and 5 blueberry X ak47 how that for variety


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 16, 2009)

It's a freaking medley of flavors!!!


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 16, 2009)

slowly bringing nutes back into range using the Lucas Formula. I added 20ML Micro and 40ML Bloom thus far which put the gurls at about 550ppm/0.80EC and I had to use PH-up. I will add more in a few hours and begin adding secondaries slowly.

As follows:
10ML Diamond Nectar
20ML FloraNectar (not pinapple)
5ML KoolBloom (liquid)
oh, and 10 drops of SuperThrive which I will add immediately.
The purple love 1310PPM last run, so that is my target this run.

For this grow I am using ONLY the 250 HPS to transition until i see the flowers forming, so I do not cause a stretch in vegitation by running the MH and adding the 250 extra watts of light (which could also cause me to over grow the screen over the next 10 days until I see those hairs). I believe that if I wait until I see the flowers forming, THEN switch on 250MH along with 250HPS, I am hoping the gurls direct that extra energy to build flowers and not branches, stems, or leaves.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2009)

drynroasty said:


> I am hoping the gurls direct that extra energy to build flowers and not branches, stems, or leaves.


They will be like putty in your hands.

It really isn't fair you know... because you are going to dial in your screen even better this run, just in time for me to copy everything you do for my second run.

I hope you learned something from me to return the favor.


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 16, 2009)

you said you used co2 how long did you have it on and off for


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 17, 2009)

bikeskill, I did use C02 but did not regulate it in any form or fashion. I used the homemade solution of sugar, yeast, and water in a 1 gallon bottle(1/2 full) run thru a hose into box. I also got a tiny CO2 tank (5 lbs maybe - was used for a KEGerator) and shot a blast into box whenever I thought of doing it.


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahahaha!





.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 17, 2009)

dam man i was looking at the pic and was wondering what that was dam kids must have smoked a blunt then thought of the idea haha aww to be a kid agian thats some funny shit thoe


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 17, 2009)

ya some funny shit. i blasted my plants randomly 2 grows ago with a paintball co2 tank, this time will be regulated though...................did you distill and filter the alcohol you made with the yeast sugar and water???


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 18, 2009)

I didn't filter if drink the moonshine... lol. My dad used to make apricot brandy like that. I didn't use an airlock to avoid bacteria, or I could've filtered, consumed, then went blind shortly afterwards.


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 18, 2009)

Who knows a little something about the Lucas Formula?

Should I use my GH additives while doing Lucas? I understand the concept but just haven't done the math.

Or will i find that using the Lucas Formula I did/do not need additives?

Or are there elements in the additives that I can still add. I have Liquid KiilBloom, Diamond Nectar, and FloraNectar.

Any help will be appreciated.

I now have my gulrs on 12/12 and the screen is looking sexy.


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 18, 2009)

cant help on that one. you will only go blind if the moonshine has methonol in it witch is wood alcohol and since you made it your self you know whats in it. i made some with apples and i only made about 3 shots becuz took to long and it must have been 200 proof.


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 18, 2009)

in your signatuer i think you ment 250MH insted of 250HM


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 25, 2009)

> in your signatuer i think you ment 250MH insted of 250HM


You're right Bikeskill.

A quick update on the gurls, and I'll try to get some photos of them up tonight:

My screen 22X22" is 98% full with vegging branches from 3 purple kush and 1 Bubba kush in the DWC tank. I'm toying with the Lucas Formula for my nutrients but I have begun adding other GH additives such as Diamone nectar, Liquid KoolBloom, and FloraNectar (not the pineapple flavor, FruitNFusion). Let me be clear, I am not actually doing the Lucas Formula since making those additions of additives are not in the Lucas Formula ratios that I have seen. I would like some input regarding the Lucas Formula and additives if there is anyone reading this.

I am toying with the different kinds of light (HPS v. MH) and noting the differences in growth (as well as toying with light distance). Thus far it seems the MH causes more growth of limbs wtih furthr node serparation, while HPS seems to cause growth in shoots off of limbs with less node separation. Thus, when I wanted the gurls to stretch and fill screen, I used MH. Now that I want them to get bushy and produce more bud sites, I am using HPS. Working so far it seems.

The distance of the lights, as well as the type of light, is essantial/vital for filling my screen properly (I think I did a better job this time). I moved the lights further away from plants to get limbs to grow about 3/8", then I switched to HPS to produce new branching and nodes, then switch back to MH when new growth began to open and let veg another 3/8". This worked very well to get the bud sites to branch off perfectly for my 2"x1" screen. I'm still waiting to see flowers as the gurls continue to veg under screen, which is about 4 days from being too full, but I think I timed it well.

I don't have kids, so I imagine this is how some of you feel when you have them. What a cool feeling, again. -but my kids don't shit themselves... lol.

Aside from my kush plants, I have 3 "Lights of Jah" teenagers from seeds, sex unknown, and I took a clone from that bubba I got from the shop which BETTER be female... lol.

I had to back off on the CO2 (sugar, yeast, water, molasses) today, I believe I am seeing necrosis and very quick deterioriation if leaves near CO2 hose. I was only letting it billow from a 1/2 inch hose inserted under screen, which is where I noteced the concentration of dark leaves. I have a 3"dc fan under screen to circulate the air under screen, but I removed to vacume and forgot to replace. I will now remove CO2 hose when lights are off and always use fan under screen to circulate air, especially when using CO2.

I will snap some pics tonight and see how what yo guys think. Besides school and lack of work, life is slow. Me and GF are not getting on so well, but whatever, I gonna smoke 2 joints, then smoke 2 more.


----------



## drynroasty (Apr 26, 2009)

I am seeing flowers on all plants but did not distinguish if all 4 are female.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 26, 2009)

no pics of the girls ?? grrr well at least there girls i believe

did you change up how your doing your co2 this time ??


----------



## drynroasty (May 3, 2009)

Hey Hulk, thanks for stopping by bud. 

2 of the 3 PK's are female and obviously the other was a male. I removed him. Funny that he was in the same spot of the other male that came out of my box.

I now have 2 purple kush and 1 bubba kush getting their "Flower" on...
I have already seen that my CO2 has done damage and I believe the reason is because I was allowing the gas to seep into the box when lights were out as well as on. I have read that this is a "NO-NO".

My new technique is to blast some CO2 into the box when I think of it and not leave anything to chance until I get the proper setup. I ruined my hard work last grow and don't want to do that again, it cost me a lot of time and money. 

I confirmed female flowers on Thursday, so the cycle has begun.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 4, 2009)

But still no pics  sounds like your having fun over there man well on your way. I read to blast them with fans off for a little then shut it off maybe do it twice a day. The Bubble counter that Jig and Smoote have setup is nice helps you see how much co2 is bubbleing threw the water. Looking foward to seeing some pics man. Trust me my update will be nothing to be proud of or somthing good to look at i am pissed not sure what happend.




drynroasty said:


> Hey Hulk, thanks for stopping by bud.
> 
> 2 of the 3 PK's are female and obviously the other was a male. I removed him. Funny that he was in the same spot of the other male that came out of my box.
> 
> ...


----------

